# Survey for the bored



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Unfortunately.

Who did you hangout with today?
My family

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
I feel that others are not good enough for me

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
always[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
only old people. it never happens anymore, people have become way too ****ed up

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
if it wouldn't fall out and/or turn orange, then sure.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
my daughter, a few minutes ago when she was going to sleep

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
no, i don't receive them often

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
only my daughter

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
now

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
screw that

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
no

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
in the morning
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
nope

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
a few times

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
i don't care anymore

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
not really

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
not really

What do you feel weird without?
I dunno

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
comb usually

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
no idea. i never go anywhere besides home, work, and other public places.

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
8 or 9

Do you like funny people or serious people?
I don't like people, period.

What are you listening to?
Liquid Metal. Currently playing Rigor Mortis

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
that'd be nothing new

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
no

What is your biggest secret?
like I'd tell.

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
yeah

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
I have before

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
my mom is the only person i ever talk to on the phone. i hate the phone.

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
plenty of times

Do you have trust issues?
very much so

Expecting something to change in the next month?
not really
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
i have before...but i could never be close friends with them

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
no

Do you believe exes can be friends?
rarely

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
the good people get **** on and the bad people have all the good luck. **** life.

Would you ever get a tattoo?
i have one and want more, i'm just too cheap to get them. rather save my money or spend it on things i want/need more.

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
it was ok, nothing special.

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
yeah

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yeah

What did you do today?
absolutely nothing

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
i feel that way often when i have to deal with people.

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
everyone hates me! :boogie

Do you laugh a lot?
sometimes

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
no idea, havent texted anyone all day. ****ty signal at my house, and haven't been in the mood to talk to anyone

Could you cry right now?
sort of

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
i live in the middle of nowhere

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
i hate the last person i kissed so i dont give a ****

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
hope not

What are you wearing right now?
pajamas[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
neither

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
no one ever has, no one ever will. **** it.

Do you have feelings for anyone?
**** no

Do you think you're a good person?
not anymore. i give up on being a "good" person. **** that. i treat my family good, and the few other people i sort of almost care about, and i'm nice to anyone who happens to be nice to me... **** all the rest.

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
yes

List three things near you:
computer, pillow, blanket

What is your natural hair color?
dark brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
both are impossible

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
no, **** that. i dont care about "breaking" anyones heart. can't break it when they have no heart to begin with.

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
often

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
obviously

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
it happens

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
uh huh

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
I don't know

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
all the time

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
dont know

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
I have and yes, I'd make them huge if I had the money.

Do you know anyone that drinks?
yeah

Are your nails painted?
no

What shoes did you wear today?
none, been home all day

Do you find it hard to trust others?
impossible.
[/SIZE]


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I actually did this survey, but when I went to post it, I had to re-login and I lost all the information.

So for the next person who wants to complete this survery, before you hit the submit button, copy and save you answers before hitting the submit button


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Yes. What a disaster. I couldn't even see the floor, there was so much **** everywhere.*

Who did you hangout with today?
*No one.*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Yeah.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*Yes.*

Do you think two people can last forever?
*Yes..it's rare, but yes it can happen. People just give up too easily. *

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
:no

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*It's been like a year. *

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Sometimes it's awkward.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*I don't know. *

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Lolz...the other day.*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Yes.*

Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?
*I suppose...my friend who seems to be avoiding me. *

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*Who knows.*

Are you nice to everyone?
*I try.*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Yeah.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*No one.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*No.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*Maybe sometimes.*

What do you feel weird without?
*Makeup...in public.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Comb.*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*Mm..probably my grandparents.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*11...damn I sleep a lot. *

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*I <3 funny people that can be serious when they need to be. *

What are you listening to?
*A DAY TO REMEMBER <3 I am addicted to their new album. Epic.*
*Jeremy Mckinnon is a genius. The band in general are geniuses. *

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*lolz..this has happened. I sent him an angry break up text and that was the end of it. :roll Probably wasn't the best way to handle it, but I was so upset, I didn't know what to do...*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*lol...not really. I'm paranoid someone will see me.*

What is your biggest secret?
*If I said it, then it wouldn't be a secret anymore. :stu I don't really have one anyway.*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*Nope.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
:no :no *I don't care how gorgeous a guy is, if he's an *******, then I want nothing to do with him. *

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*My grandma.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes.*

Do you have trust issues?
*Yeah. It's hard to trust people. *

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*Not really.*

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*No.*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*Yes. *

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Maybe. I wouldn't though. Maybe cuz they were all *******s.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*Sure.*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*I have one and I would deff get more. *

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*It was okay...*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*No.*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes...*

What did you do today?
*I spent most of my day online...*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*The end of senior year. I seriously wanted to jump across the table and slap the *****. :bat *

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*Most likely.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*Yes!*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*Douche bag ex who wont give up.*

Could you cry right now?
*No.*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
*No...I don't know.*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
:no

What are you wearing right now?
*Epic Mario pj pants, a tshirt and a sweatshirt. And of course undergarments. :um*

Are you a morning or a night person?
*Night!*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*I doubt it. *

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*I don't know.*

Do you think you're a good person?
*I try to be.*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*Yes.*

List three things near you:
*Mp3 player, mug, wall*

What is your natural hair color?
*Dark brown.*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Forgive. How is it possible to forget. :stu*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*No. I don't want to live a lie. It's not fair to either person.*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Yeah.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Yes, definetly. *

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*I suppose.*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*No.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*Sure.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*Probably.*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Mm..the other day. I don't believe it though. :no*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No.*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Yeah.*

Are your nails painted?
*No..the polish is mostly gone. I need to redo them.*

What shoes did you wear today?
*None.*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Yes.*


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

rockyraccoon said:


> I actually did this survey, but when I went to post it, I had to re-login and I lost all the information.
> 
> So for the next person who wants to complete this survery, before you hit the submit button, copy and save you answers before hitting the submit button


I hate that. Also sucks when I write a long, heartfelt PM, only to click Send and see that I've been logged out. Just awful.


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Yes.*

Who did you hangout with today?
*By myself.*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*I like to think highly of myself, and I try to do so as much as possible. I'd rather be optimistic, see the glass half full and try to have a positive state of mind.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*Not really.*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
*Yes.*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*I think it would be a bad idea.*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*I can't remember.*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Depends on the circumstance, but I don't mind receiving compliments. I also like to give out compliments to others.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*My little 5 year old cousin, she's the cutest thing in the world, she always makes me smile. *

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*I go through ups and downs, but when I think rationally I realize that my life situation isn't that bad at all. *

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Yes. Too bad the feeling wasn't mutual.*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?*
Kind of. Trying not to think about her. Actually ''forget'' is the right word.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*I'm not sure.*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] Are you nice to everyone?
*I try to be. *

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*No.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*I have improved my relationship with my family a lot since last summer, it's made a huge difference in my life. I can't think of anyone. There's some friends who I feel I'm not as close to as I was before, but I think it's normal and don't hold a grudge about that.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*I try not to hold regrets about the past. We all make mistakes and learn from it.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?*
I was extremely spoiled in some ways, and not so very spoiled in others.*

What do you feel weird without?
*Can't think of anything.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*I don't comb or brush my hair. *

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*At work.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*9*

Do you like funny people or serious people?*
A little mix of both is good, but I can enjoy the company of different kinds of people as long as they aren't super loud, rude and obnoxious.*

What are you listening to?
*This song has been stuck in my head for weeks, Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*I'm not in a relationship, but if I were, then I would feel betrayed and end it right there.*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*Sometimes.
* 
What is your biggest secret?
*I have SA. *

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*Nope.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?*
Not sure what conceited means, and too lazy to look it up. *

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*My aunt.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Mad, no. Sad, yes.*

Do you have trust issues?
*I don't think I do. *

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*Yes. I really want to get in a healthy habit, and feel better mentally than I have in the last few weeks.*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*Depends how bad.*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*No.*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Not for me.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*I would like to believe in that. *

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Sure, why not?*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*Yes very much. *

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*Yes.*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes.*

What did you do today?
*Stayed home all day, watched some DVD's and killed time online.
* 
When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*I can't remember. Which is probably a good thing.*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*Not everyone you meet in life is going to like you, but I think I'm a likable person. *

Do you laugh a lot?
*I like to laugh.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*My younger sister.*

Could you cry right now?
*I'm out of onions.*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*I live in a nice neighborhood.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
*Nope.*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*Nope.*

What are you wearing right now?
*Jeans with a long sleeve t-shirt.*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
*More of a night person. My sister calls me a vampire sometimes.*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*I don't think so. *

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*Not really.*

Do you think you're a good person?
*Not good, GREAT! :yes*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*No. *

List three things near you:
*My Iphone, my TV remote control. My laptop.*

What is your natural hair color?
*Black.*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*I'm not sure.*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?*
I've ended a short term relationship because I felt the girl was more into me then I was into her and that eventually I would just break her heart since she was getting really attached. I could have played her, considering the chemistry in bed was great. *

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Sometimes.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*I love my father, but I'm not in love with him. So there is obviously a difference.*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*I think the people I care most about in my life, mostly all care the same for me. *

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?*
I would prefer that then nothing and just being ignored or cut off.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*I'm okay.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*Yes all the time, I deal with clients all day at work and I always get the ''How are you doing today?'' And I respond back ''I'm good, how about you?'' when sometimes in fact I'm having a ****ty day.*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*This girl at work I liked and who I went out on a date with repeated many times that I was cute. I guess that wasn't enough for her :s . Things didn't work out. *

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?*
I think my lips are a good size, I'd like to keep them as they are.*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*What kind of question is that? *

Are your nails painted?
*No, that would be creepy. *

What shoes did you wear today?
*My running shoes.*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*I usually trust people very easily.*
[/SIZE]


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
N/A.

Who did you hangout with today?
Nobody.

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Plenty of times.

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
I am always irritated, annoyed, upset, etc.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
Yeah, if they want to make it last forever. In general, no would be a better answer.

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
No. Wouldn't suit my skin colour.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Never.

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
No.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
No.

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Right now.

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
No.

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
No.

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
We don't do hugs.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
Most of the time.

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
No.

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
Can't think of anyone.

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
No.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
In a way, yes.

What do you feel weird without?
No idea.

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
I just let it flop into place.

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
The sofa at work.

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
6.

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Either's fine. I like both kinds.

What are you listening to?
Nothing at the moment.

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
I'd probably kill the cheater and the one they cheated with.

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
No.

What is your biggest secret?
It's a secret 

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
No.

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
I suppose.

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
Workmate.

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
No.

Do you have trust issues?
Oh, trust issues are what I am made of.

Expecting something to change in the next month?
A few things, professionally.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
Never.

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
N/A

Do you believe exes can be friends?
No.

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
No.

Would you ever get a tattoo?
Yeah I think so. Tattoos are pretty.

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
Somewhat.

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
N/A

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yeah

What did you do today?
Exercise, waste time on the internet, make myself some tea, lunch is cooking.

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
Yesterday.

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Plenty of people.

Do you laugh a lot?
I smile sometimes. I don't remember the last time I seriously laughed.

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
My bank.

Could you cry right now?
No.

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
No.

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
N/A

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
No.

What are you wearing right now?
Shorts and a T-shirt.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
Night.

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
I don't think so.

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Not right now.

Do you think you're a good person?
Yeah.

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
No.

List three things near you:
Envelope, towel, computer.

What is your natural hair color?
Black

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Neither.

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
I don't think it'd be that cut and dry. I think you can part without emotional hurt most of the time.

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Yeah.

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
In case of romantic love, I don't think so.

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
Yeah.

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
No.

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
No.

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yeah.

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
A year ago, I think.

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
Never. They're big enough as it is.

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Me.

Are your nails painted?
Not right now. Were sometimes in school/college (Yes, I am a guy).

What shoes did you wear today?
Yet to leave for work, so none.

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Very, very hard. I don't think I can trust someone unless I have no option but to do it.[/SIZE]


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
I've never kissed anyone.

Who did you hangout with today?
No one

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Always

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Yeah

Do you think two people can last forever?
Yes

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Maybe

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
When I was like, 13.

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
It depends.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
Yeah

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Now

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Probably the next time I see one of my parents.

Are you nice to everyone?
I try to be.

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Yeah

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
My older siblings

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Sure

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
A little bit

What do you feel weird without?
I don't know.

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
My dad's girlfriend's

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
About 9

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Both

What are you listening to?
Nothing at the moment

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
I don't know.. I would probably feel betrayed and heartbroken.

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
No

What is your biggest secret?
I'm not sure what my "biggest" secret is. And I wouldn't post it here anyway. :b

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
N/A

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
No

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
My mom, I think.

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Yeah

Do you have trust issues?
Yeah

Expecting something to change in the next month?
I hope so.

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
Yes. I'm a forgiving person.

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
N/A

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Yeah

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
Not really

Would you ever get a tattoo?
Probably not

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
It was ok. Better than today, at least.

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
N/A

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yeah

What did you do today?
Not much

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
Today (but not literally)

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Yes

Do you laugh a lot?
Sometimes

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
My brother

Could you cry right now?
Yes

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
No

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
N/A

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
Probably not

What are you wearing right now?
Jeans and a blue shirt

Are you a morning or a night person?
Night

Do you think you're a good person?
I don't know. I try to be.

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
My parents and grandfather

List three things near you:
Computer, camera, and anatomy & physiology textbook

What is your natural hair color?
Dark blonde-ish

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Forgive

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
No

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Many times

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
Not exactly

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
Hmm, sort of.

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Not really

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yes

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
I don't know.. not recently.

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
No

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Yeah

Are your nails painted?
Nope

What shoes did you wear today?
Black flip flops

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Sometimes, yeah.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

*[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I think I kissed my dog once, if that counts. I guess the lounge is their room, so yeah.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Who did you hangout with today?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Come again?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Ever felt like you're not good enough?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I sometimes feel that I'm not reaching my full potential and that frustrates me.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Has anyone upset you in the last week?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Nope.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Probably.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]If I'd still look hot.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
When was the last time you held hands with someone?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Do handshakes count? Either way I can't remember when my last handshake was.

[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]It makes me proud.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Whenever I see a mirror I can't help but smile.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Right now, I'm unhappy with the state of my life so I'm trying to change it.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I've had crushes, but I can't say I actually liked them... If admiring someone counts then there are a lot of people I admire at the moment.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]No, surprisingly enough.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
When is the next time you'll hug someone?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]If they want a hug they better hug first.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I try, initially, but there are some people I just can't be bothered with.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Nope.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
i don't care anymore [/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Hah, just writing this for originality.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Nope[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1].

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Nope.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

What do you feel weird without?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Awesome.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]My hands.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Some hotel's during Christmas.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I think I got 3, then I fell asleep for about 4 more hours.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Do you like funny people or serious people?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]If I like someone I like them.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
What are you listening to?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Within Temptation, **** the lyrics, their music is beautiful.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Watch some TV, hop on the net, buy a new mail-order bride.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE][SIZE=+1]I only sing in the shower, when my family's not around, so not often.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
What is your biggest secret?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE][SIZE=+1]I am The Chosen One.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Haven't kissed anyone with a tongue at all. Not to imply anything.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Only if I got along with them.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]My dad, he wanted to know what I wanted from the shop.

[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] Have you ever cried from being so mad?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I can't cry for myself anymore, not even other people. But I can cry when I watch a really touching [/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE][SIZE=+1]cinematic with the right music.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Do you have trust issues?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Only with my family, with other people I don't really care what theydo with what I tell [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]them.[/SIZE]*

Post is too long...
*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

*[SIZE=+1]tl;dr - I got logged out as well![/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]
Expecting something to change in the next month?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Yes, in a week I'm going to go up a phase, ****'s gonna get serial and SA is going down hard.[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Sure, but only if they manned up enough to apologise sincerely or tried to make up for it.[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Only by a few decades.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Do you believe exes can be friends?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Sure, why not. I guess if we broke up though we weren't really friend material in the first place, so it would depend on that.[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
[/SIZE]*I believe the entire statement is a farce. You cannot generalise what you cannot quantify.*[SIZE=+1]

Would you ever get a tattoo?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I don't see the appeal in them. I prefer my skin being consistent.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I had the best sleep ever yesterday, I can't explain it, but it felt incredible[/SIZE][SIZE=+1].
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Damn you, survey![/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]No.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
What did you do today?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I went outside, to the shops, I browsed aisles by myself, by myself!
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Around 3-4 years ago when this little ******* was picking on me. I didn't do it though, I still wouldn't do it, but for different reasons.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Everyone should like me, there are no excuses.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Do you laugh a lot?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I laugh a lot, it feels great. I laugh a lot more than the typical person and I'm attributing that to my excessive sense of humor.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Classmate, kind of friendish, don't hang out with them.[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

Could you cry right now?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Nope.[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Nope.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Oh yeah, definitely, they'd probably shove the other person away from me and steal a kiss for them self.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Sadly, no, but I'm working on fixing my sleep cycle.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
What are you wearing right now?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Shorts and a t-shirt.[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Both? 
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I'd be flattered if they did, would certainly stroke my ego and I have a large one to be honest.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Do you have feelings for anyone?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Nope.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Do you think you're a good person?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Yeah, and I'm going to strive to be a better person, but right now I'm going to have to come first if I want to get anywhere.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Nope.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
List three things near you:
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Laptop, pillows, blanket!
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
What is your natural hair color?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Black.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
[/SIZE]*I forget everyday things so often I worry for myself, but for crucial points in my life I can remember and will always remember them. I will never forget and I don't want to because that defines me, but I can forgive people and I'm willing to give them the chance multiple times if I have to but I won't ever let them use me.*[SIZE=+1]

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]No. They'll just have to move on, frankly I live only for myself, not for others. With some anti-depressants I'm sure they'll move right on, well, probably not, seeing as it's me.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I've felt hopeless before, it's a horrible feeling but one I've long since conquered.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Well, if you love someone then you're in love, so literally speaking, no. But if we have to get all philosophical I suppose they're quite different.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I always care for myself, I don't have anyone else to care for.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]No, but I should. It can't be me.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]In a general sense, no, I'm not okay with how I am right now. But, I am changing things.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Most of the time I am but when I'm not I don't want other people to worry about me so I say I am.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]
When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]I tell myself that frequently, just a few seconds ago in fact. I can kind of remember my mum saying I looked handsome in my passport which was a few months ago, and holy **** I have to agree, never seen a better photo of myself in my life! I just wish I could look that confident all the time :/
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]No.

[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] Do you know anyone that drinks?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Sadly. I've been on the short end of the stick because of alcohol and I haven't even touched it.
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1] 
Are your nails painted?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Painted nails are grotesque...[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

What shoes did you wear today?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Sports shoes, they're what I wear when I go out.[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]

Do you find it hard to trust others?
[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]Nah. Though I am really cautious online.

[/SIZE]


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
I have never been kissed.
Who did you hangout with today?
No one.
Ever felt like you're not good enough?
All the time.
Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Myself
Do you think two people can last forever?
No, last what?
Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
No.
When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Never have.
Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Yes.
Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
No. I wish there was someone.
When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Right now.
Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
I'd rather not.
Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
No answer.
When is the next time you'll hug someone?
I don't know. I hope soon.
Are you nice to everyone?
Yes, way too nice.
Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
No, I don't have friends.
Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
I don't know. I wish there was someone.
Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
No.
Did your parents spoil you as a child?
No, but sheltered.
What do you feel weird without?
I don't know.
Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Comb.
Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
No one, none.
How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
3 Hours.
Do you like funny people or serious people?
People are interesting but I do not like them.
What are you listening to?
Silence.
What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
I'm not in a relationship.
Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
No.
What is your biggest secret?
It wouldn't be a secret if I tell.
Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
I have never been kissed.
Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
Never.
Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
I can't recall, I haven't use the phone for awhile.
Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Yes.
Do you have trust issues?
I do.
Expecting something to change in the next month?
I hope so.
Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
I don't know, probably no.
Is the last person you kissed older than you?
I have never been kissed. 
Do you believe exes can be friends?
No.
Do you believe what goes around comes around?
No answer.
Would you ever get a tattoo?
Probably never.
Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
No, I wanted to die.
Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
I have never kissed anyone.
Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Liked.
What did you do today?
Nothing, be miserable all day.
When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
I can never do that. I don't ever want to.
Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Most likely, so much, maybe the majority, or all.
Do you laugh a lot?
Not quite often.
Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
No on texts me.
Could you cry right now?
I did awhile ago.
Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
No.
If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
I have never been kissed. This question is annoying.
Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
No, I sleep at 7AM.
What are you wearing right now?
Pajamas.
Are you a morning or a night person?
Night.
Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
I wish.
Do you have feelings for anyone?
I wish.
Do you think you're a good person?
I try.
Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
No one ever have.
List three things near you:
Mug, papers, laptop.
What is your natural hair color?
Black/dark brown.
Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Forgive.
Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
I hope I will be brave enough to not do that.
Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Often, like right now.
Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
I don't like this topic. I don't know. I'd like to be love.
Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
My parents cares.
Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
No.
Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
I'm not okay.
Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yes. They wouldn't want to know, I wouldn't tell.
When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
Sometime ago from an online stranger. He lied.
If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
Hell no.
Do you know anyone that drinks?
Yes.
Are your nails painted?
Never.
What shoes did you wear today?
None.
Do you find it hard to trust others?
Yes.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

*Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?*

It was in their room on Friday. I was experimenting and felt nothing but mild repulsion.

*Who did you hangout with today?*

No one.

*Ever felt like you're not good enough?*

A lot.

*Has anyone upset you in the last week?*

My friend.

*Do you think two people can last forever?*

Sometimes.

*Would you ever dye your hair blonde?*

I like various colours but currently can't afford anything.

*When was the last time you held hands with someone?*

Yesterday.

*Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?*

Not really.

*Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?*

No, but someone who died makes me feel it internally.

*When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?*

In the early hours today.

*Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?*

Yesterday.

*Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?*

Yes!

*When is the next time you'll hug someone?*

Could be in the next 10 mins.

*Are you nice to everyone?*

Mostly.

*Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?*

A few times.

*Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?*

Everyone.

*Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?*

Don't know.

*Did your parents spoil you as a child?*

No.

*What do you feel weird without?*

Laptop.

*Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?*

I don't comb or brush.

*Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?*

Friend's.

*How many hours of sleep did you get last night?*

8 or 9

*Do you like funny people or serious people?*

Both.

*What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?*

Go nuts.

*Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?*

No.

*What is your biggest secret?*

Like I'd tell.

*Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?*

No.

*Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?*

Unlikely.

*Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?*

Friend.

*Have you ever cried from being so mad?*

Probably.

*Do you have trust issues?*

Some.

*Expecting something to change in the next month?*

Things to get harder.

*Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?*

Unlikely.

*Is the last person you kissed older than you?*

No.

*Do you believe exes can be friends?*

Sometimes.

*Do you believe what goes around comes around?*

No.

*Would you ever get a tattoo?*

No. I'd faint and hate the permanence.

*Did you enjoy your day yesterday?*

No. I was fatigued and had dinner with a bunch of bores.

*does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?*

No.

*Have you ever liked someone older than you?*

Yes.

*What did you do today?*

Posted here so far.

*When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?*

This week. Myself.

*Is there anyone who doesn't like you?*

Probably but they don't tell me.

*Do you laugh a lot?*

Not anymore.

*Could you cry right now?*

No.

*Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?*

Kind of the opposite.

*If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad*

Only if it were a man.

*Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow*

No.

*What are you wearing right now?*

PJ bottoms and t-shirt.

*Are you a morning or a night person?*

Night mainly.

*Do you think anyone has feelings for you?*

At least 2 people.

*Do you have feelings for anyone?*

Yes.

*Do you think you're a good person?*

Overall.

*Has anyone said i love you in the last week?*

Yes.

*List three things near you:*

Computer, pillow, mug.

*What is your natural hair color?*
Mixture of brown, red and blonde. Don't know really.

*Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?*

Forgive.

*Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?*

Yes, but only as friends.

*Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?*

Often

*Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?*

Obviously

*Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?*

Yes.

*Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?*

Maybe once or twice.

*Can you honestly say you're okay right now?*

I'm not OK - I'm being coerced to switch tasks.

*Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?*

No.

*When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?*

The exact word? Sometime in the last year.

*If you could make your lips bigger, would you?*

Don't know.

*Do you know anyone that drinks?*

No.

*Are your nails painted?*

No.

*What shoes did you wear today?*

None.

*Do you find it hard to trust others?*

Sometimes


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Yes.

Who did you hangout with today?
No one.

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Yeah.

Has anyone upset you in the last week?[/SIZE]
Yes.
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]In this day and age of complicated lives highly unlikely.

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
I did once.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Erm I can't remember.

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
It depends on who the person is and what is said.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]my sister.

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
now

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
I tend to keep people at arms length these days cos I've been **** on too many times.

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
no

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
**** knows.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Are you nice to everyone?
no

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Yes

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
i don't care anymore

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
not really

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
no

What do you feel weird without?
headphones listening to music when I'm walking down the street.

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
no one

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
6

Do you like funny people or serious people?
I'm not that ****ing bothered these days.

What are you listening to?
I Won't Last a Day Without You by the Carpenters

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
the relationship would be over.

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
no

What is your biggest secret?
not telling

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
no

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
no way

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
my mum

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
plenty of times

Do you have trust issues?
I do these days

Expecting something to change in the next month?
no
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
no

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
no

Do you believe exes can be friends?
No it can get too complicated

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
the good people get **** on and the bad people have all the good luck. **** life.

Would you ever get a tattoo?
I've been thinking of having one for a while

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
yes I had a lunch with a friend

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
no

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yeah

What did you do today?
worked and then did voluntary work

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
i feel that way often when i have to deal with people.

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
plenty

Do you laugh a lot?
sometimes

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
friends

Could you cry right now?
no

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
no

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
no

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
yes

What are you wearing right now?
[/SIZE]t-shirt, jumper, leggings and trainers
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
night

do u think anyone has feelings for you?
no

Do you have feelings for anyone?
no

Do you think you're a good person?
not anymore. i give up on being a "good" person. **** that. i treat my family good, and the few other people i sort of almost care about, and i'm nice to anyone who happens to be nice to me... **** all the rest.

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
no

List three things near you:
computer, handbag and mobile phone

What is your natural hair color?
dark brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
no cos I've been **** on too many times

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
no.

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
often

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
yes

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
it happens

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
no

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
yes

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
yes

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
Are you ****ting me?!

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
no.

Do you know anyone that drinks?
yeah

Are your nails painted?
no

What shoes did you wear today?
none I've worn trainers

Do you find it hard to trust others?
it takes a long time

[/SIZE]


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Yes.

Who did you hangout with today?
Nobody

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Yep

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Yes, the usual!


Do you think two people can last forever?
I do though I think it seems to be extremely rare nowadays. I have hope though.

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Yes

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Friday

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
If it's around other people.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
No

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
When was the last time I was happy with it?

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Yeah

Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?
Yes

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
When someone grows whiskers and purrs for me


Are you nice to everyone?
No

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Yes

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
No one. What's done is done

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Vegetarian sushi, even though I know I won't like it.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
I think so

What do you feel weird without?
Underwear

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
Don't know whose

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
5

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Serious people with good senses of humour

What are you listening to?
Nothing

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Cry>Hit him>Shoot myself

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
No

What is your biggest secret?
Stupid question

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
No

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
No no no

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
Dad

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Yes

Do you have trust issues?
Plenty

Expecting something to change in the next month?
I expect to switch up my Booster Juice flavour, so yes.

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
Possibly, I really can't say until I'm in the situation

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
No

Do you believe exes can be friends?
I'm sure they can, but I imagine it'd be extremely difficult in most situations and I don't think I could do it.

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
Yeah, I like to think so

Would you ever get a tattoo?
No

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
No

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
No

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yes

What did you do today?
Appointment, study

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
Last week

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Not a soul

Do you laugh a lot?
No

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
Friends

Could you cry right now?
If I started thinking too much

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
No

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
Not mad

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow?
Yes

What are you wearing right now?
Jeans & shirt

Are you a morning or a night person?
Neither. I live to sleep

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
No

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Yes

Do you think you're a good person?
Yes, for the most part.

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
No

List three things near you:
Textbook, popcorn machine, contacts

What is your natural hair color?
Blonde

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Forget

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
No

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
All the time

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Yes, I'd say so

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
Yes

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
Yes

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Yes

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yes

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
I really don't recall.

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
Nononono. Would never alter myself like that.

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Yes

Are your nails painted?
No

What shoes did you wear today?
Ugly boots

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Indeed


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Briefly but was nothing lovey dovey

Who did you hangout with today?
No one

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
yeah

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
nope[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
Yes but very rarely

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Only for charity

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
November I think if not then the October before

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Nope I like them

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
Not really

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
now

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Late 2008/2009

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
no

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Sometime this year if I'm lucky :lol
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] Are you nice to everyone?
Usually if I like them

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Nope

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
No one

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Sure is

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Yes a bit

What do you feel weird without?
I dunno

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Don't have much hair

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
Friends house

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
about 9 hours

Do you like funny people or serious people?
a mix of both

What are you listening to?
Cars whizzing by

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
not with anyone

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
nope

What is your biggest secret?
Wouldn't be a secret now would it

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
nope

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
I doubt it

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
Mum I think

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
plenty of times

Do you have trust issues?
not really

Expecting something to change in the next month?
not really
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
Nah..hurts too much

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
yes

Do you believe exes can be friends?
rarely

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
I don't know I guess

Would you ever get a tattoo?
Maybe of my kids' name if I had any

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
it was ok, nothing special.

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
yeah

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yeah

What did you do today?
nothing

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
everyday cause I have issues :lol

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
people who don't know me LOL

Do you laugh a lot?
yeah

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
Best friends

Could you cry right now?
nope

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
not really

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
no but they arn't exactly single lol...

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
hell no

What are you wearing right now?
t-shirt and shorts with a giant hole in them[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
night

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
probably not 

Do you have feelings for anyone?
those close to me

Do you think you're a good person?
yeah I think I'm decent

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
nope

List three things near you:
duvet, speaker, towel

What is your natural hair color?
brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
forgive

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
maybe for a short while

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
often

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
obviously

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
maybe once or twice

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
LMAO nah

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
I suppose :yes

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
who doesn't?!

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
beautiful? lol not many guys get called that so never :\

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
nah

Do you know anyone that drinks?
yeah

Are your nails painted?
no

What shoes did you wear today?
none, been home all day

Do you find it hard to trust others?
nope[/SIZE]


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

*Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?*

Kissed? xD

*Who did you hangout with today?*
No one

*Ever felt like you're not good enough?*
Always

*Has anyone upset you in the last week?*
Yeah, probably unintentionally though.

*Do you think two people can last forever?*
It's a nice thought, but eventually flaws come through.

*Would you ever dye your hair blonde?*
No, thank you.

*When was the last time you held hands with someone?*
Uh.. never.

*Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?*
A bit, I never know whether to say something back.

*Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?*
Yeah, I think so.

*When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?*
Right about now.

*Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?*
No.. honestly. I think I was 9.

*Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?*
Kind of, I suppose.

*When is the next time you'll hug someone?*
Probably tonight.

*Are you nice to everyone?*
I try.

*Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?*
Yeah

*Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?*
There are a couple people, but my younger brother comes to mind.

*Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?*
Yes!

*Did your parents spoil you as a child?*
No.

*What do you feel weird without?*
My iPod.

*Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?*
Brush.

*Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?*
My friend's.

*How many hours of sleep did you get last night?*
Not enough.

*Do you like funny people or serious people?*
Both, for different situations.

*What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?*
I'd make it out to seem like I deserved it somehow.

*Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?*
Not usually, unless I'm alone.

*What is your biggest secret?*
I don't have a huge secret really.

*Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?*
Nope.

*Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?*
No, certainly not.

*Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?*
My dad.

*Have you ever cried from being so mad?*
Oh yeah, about a month ago actually.

*Do you have trust issues?*
I do now..

*Expecting something to change in the next month?*
Kind of, yes.

*Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?*
Yeah, I have been.

*Is the last person you kissed older than you?*
N/A

*Do you believe exes can be friends?*
Sure.

*Do you believe what goes around comes around?*
Yes, in some situations.

*Would you ever get a tattoo?*
I highly doubt it.

*Did you enjoy your day yesterday?*
Yeah, I guess I did.

*does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?*
N/A

*Have you ever liked someone older than you?*
They usually are older than me.

*What did you do today?*
Went to school for a short amount of time, had some tea, and browsed the forums.

*When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?*
Oh I can't remember..

*Is there anyone who doesn't like you?*
Yeah, I think so.

*Do you laugh a lot?*
Yeah, I suppose I do.

*Could you cry right now?*
Yeah, I kind of just did.

*Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?*
Not really..?

*If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you *
*think they would be mad*
N/A

*Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow*
No! For once! 

*What are you wearing right now?*
Black jeans, grey t-shirt, turquoise cardigan, wool socks.

*Are you a morning or a night person?*
Night, usually.

*Do you think anyone has feelings for you?*
I do not.

*Do you have feelings for anyone?*
Not serious feelings.

*Do you think you're a good person?*
Usually.

*Has anyone said i love you in the last week?*
Yeah.

*List three things near you:*
Mug, remote, headphones.

*What is your natural hair color?*
Dark brown, the same colour it is now.

*Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?*
Forget.

*Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?*
No, but really I'm not a big heartbreaker. (x

*Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?*
Yes.

*Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?*
Yes, for sure.

*Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?*
No, not exactly.

*Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?*
Ha, no, but I'm sure it's only a matter of time.

*Can you honestly say you're okay right now?*
I'm okay, but not great.

*Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?*
Yes.

*When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?*
Oh I don't know.. must have been a while ago.

*If you could make your lips bigger, would you?*
No, I'm generally content with my lip size. xD

*Do you know anyone that drinks?*
Yes.

*Are your nails painted?*
Yes.

*What shoes did you wear today?*
Black ballet flats at school.

*Do you find it hard to trust others?*
Yes, especially now.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Never kissed

Who did you hangout with today?
Went to college, other than that nobody

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Kind of

Has anyone upset you in the last week?


No

Do you think two people can last forever?
Yeah I do

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
No

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
When I was a kid and held hands with my parents.

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Probably but don't get many

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
Not really

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Probably now although I am not really unhappy

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Not really

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
Kind of, they always are

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
No idea



Are you nice to everyone?
I try to be

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
No 

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
I don't have any things to fix with anyone

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Probably

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Yeah

What do you feel weird without?
I don't know

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Neither

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
No idea

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
5

Do you like funny people or serious people?
I like both, it depends on the person

What are you listening to?
Nothing

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
I don't know as I have never been in a situation where that is a possibilty

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
No

What is your biggest secret?
Don't have one

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
Never kissed anyone at all

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
At the moment I'd probably say yes as I haven't dated anyone before

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
Can't remember

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
The odd time

Do you have trust issues?
Not really

Expecting something to change in the next month?



No

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
Probably

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
Haven't kissed anyone

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Sometimes

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
Not really

Would you ever get a tattoo?
I don't think so

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
It was just a normal day

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
Again, haven't kissed anyone at all

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
I don;t know

What did you do today?
Went to college

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
I don't feel that way

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
No idea

Do you laugh a lot?
I like to but I need something to make me laugh

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
Classmate

Could you cry right now?
I don't think I could right now

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
No

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
Haven't kissed anyone so it doesnt apply

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
No

What are you wearing right now?


T-shirt and jeans

Are you a morning or a night person?
Night

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
I don't think so

Do you have feelings for anyone?
I don't know

Do you think you're a good person?
I try to be

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
No

List three things near you:
laptop, bed, clock

What is your natural hair color?
dark brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
forget is tough but forgive yeah

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
I probably would but Im not sure

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
sometimes

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
I think so

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
No

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
No

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Just ok

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yeah, very often

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
Never

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
No

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Yeah

Are your nails painted?
No

What shoes did you wear today?
Runners

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Sometimes

This was probably for girls but I did it anyway. :b


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]*Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?*
No, thank god. It was some chick in the club last summer and it was a big mistake on my part.

*Who did you hangout with today?*
My shadow.

*Ever felt like you're not good enough?*
Yes I doubt myself often but I don't lose any sleep over it. 
*
Has anyone upset you in the last week?*
No[/SIZE].

[SIZE=+1]*Do you think two people can last forever?*
No I don't sadly.

*Would you ever dye your hair blonde?*
Heck no, I'd look like a freak.

*When was the last time you held hands with someone?*
My ex girlfriend which was years ago.

*Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?*
Not really, I don't receive many to begin with.

*Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?*
No.....I wonder if that's a bad thing.

*When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?*
This present moment. 
*
Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?*
Yes and I have nothing but good memories of that person. 
*
Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?*
Yes.

*When is the next time you'll hug someone?*
Probably on my birthday in a couple months
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
*Are you nice to everyone?*
Yes if they are the same to me, I'm no butt kisser.

*Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?*
Never.

*Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?*
An old friend that drifted away.

*Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?*
The whole thing. I'd like to start from scratch i.e. birth.

*Did your parents spoil you as a child?*
Yes at times.

*What do you feel weird without?*
Music.
*
Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?*
My hair is short so I don't really need to. A comb to answer the question.

*Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?*
That would be my aunt.

*How many hours of sleep did you get last night?*
6.

*Do you like funny people or serious people?*
Depends. Too much of any one type can be annoying, good to have a mix. 
*
What are you listening to?*
Nothing.

*What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?*
Dump them of course.

*Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?*
No.

*What is your biggest secret?*
I'll tell you in the next survey. 

*Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?*
No.

*Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?*
Yes but it would never last.

*Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?*
I can't even remember to tell you the truth. Maybe my sister's fiancé.

*Have you ever cried from being so mad?*
Yes.

*Do you have trust issues?*
Not really, if they were unfaithful I'd let them go. Simple as that.

*Expecting something to change in the next month?*
Absolutely not, it never does. 
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?*
No I cut them all out of my life.

*Is the last person you kissed older than you?*
Yes.

*Do you believe exes can be friends?*
No it's hard to.
*
Do you believe what goes around comes around?*
Karma doesn't exist.

*Would you ever get a tattoo?*
No.

*Did you enjoy your day yesterday?*
Yes I did, it was a relaxing Sunday.

*Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?*
No.

*Have you ever liked someone older than you?*
Yes I do currently.

*What did you do today?*
What I normally do on weekdays, go somewhere I don't wanna be with a bunch of people I don't wanna be around.

*When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?*
Today actually, some punk barged past me without saying excuse me.

*Is there anyone who doesn't like you?*
Yes plenty and I don't give a rats ***.

*Do you laugh a lot?*
Not as much as I used to, but I do laugh everyday.

*Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?*
It was my future brother in law, texting about a soccer match.

*Could you cry right now?*
No.

*Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?*
No thankfully.

*If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad*
No because I only met her once so she probably forgot about me.

*Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow*
No but I will be just after at 7.30.

*What are you wearing right now?*
Black sweater, Blue shirt and Black pants. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]*Are you a morning or a night person?*
I come alive in the night.

*Do you think anyone has feelings for you?*
No. Would be nice though I guess.

*Do you have feelings for anyone?*
I'm attracted to someone but that's as far as it will go probably.

*Do you think you're a good person?*
Yes I hope so, I've never been in trouble with the cops or anything like that and I respect most people. Maybe I don't attend church every Sunday but nobody's perfect. :b

*Has anyone said I love you in the last week?*
No. No one said it in the last year either.

*List three things near you:*
Glass of water, telephone and house keys.

*What is your natural hair color?*
Dark Brown.

*Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?*
Forgive.
*
Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?*
No it's not good to stay together if the spark's gone. It's not fair on either party. 
*
Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?*
Yes very often.

*Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?*
Yes a huge difference, one is a lot more powerful than the other.

*Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?*
Not yet.

*Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?*
No, that's a really lame thing to say too.

*Can you honestly say you're okay right now?*
I have a roof over my head and food on the table so I guess so.

*Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?*
Yes always.

*When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?*
Never, I'm a male.

*If you could make your lips bigger, would you?*
:no

*Do you know anyone that drinks?*
Yes pretty much everyone I know drinks.

*Are your nails painted?*
Lol I thought I told you I'm a dude.

*What shoes did you wear today?*
Just my usual Black work shoes.

*Do you find it hard to trust others?*
Yes I've been let down too many times. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Is this one of those threads that got spread around bebo by 12 year olds? Oh wellz.

*Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?*
I've never kissed anyone. 
*Who did you hangout with today?*
No one. Unless family and work people count.
*Ever felt like you're not good enough?*
Of course, what kind of a question is that.
*Has anyone upset you in the last week?*
Not really.
*Do you think two people can last forever?*
Forever? A lifetime at a stretch. And that's only because of the self denial and alzheimers. 
*Would you ever dye your hair blonde?*
No.
*When was the last time you held hands with someone?*
Years and years ago.
*Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?*
Yeah, but I make a point to say thankyou because it really irks me when people don't accept compliments.
*Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?*
No.
*When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?*
...
*Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?*
Early December.
*Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?*
Idealised girls I don't even know.
*When is the next time you'll hug someone?*
When my sister leaves tonight I guess.
*Are you nice to everyone?*
A select few. 
*Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?*
Yeah.
*Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?*
A friend of mine who was in a car accident.
*Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?*
Everything. Every single thing.
*Did your parents spoil you as a child?*
I'm middle class so I guess that means yes? Who am I to judge?
*What do you feel weird without?*
Shame
*Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?*
I don't brush my hair.
*Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?*
Friend's.
*How many hours of sleep did you get last night?*
5
*Do you like funny people or serious people?*
The term 'funny people' makes me feel ill.
*What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?*
Be happy I was in a relationship at all.
*Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?*
I look forward to doing it.
*What is your biggest secret?*
Never kissed a girl.
*Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?*
Spell tongue right you absolute *********.
*Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?*
Maybe. Vanity is demonised. It ain't all bad.
*Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?*
'Best' friend.
*Have you ever cried from being so mad?*
Yeah
*Do you have trust issues?*
Don't bother trusting anyone. Makes it easier.
*Expecting something to change in the next month?*
Course not. False hope is awful.
*Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?*
Probably not really friends, but acquaintances, sure. I'd always hold it against them.
*Is the last person you kissed older than you?*
...
*Do you believe exes can be friends?*
Of course.
*Do you believe what goes around comes around?*
No, don't be silly.
*Would you ever get a tattoo?*
Already got one.
*Did you enjoy your day yesterday?*
No.
*does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?*
...
*Have you ever liked someone older than you?*
Yeah.
*What did you do today?*
Worked. Eaten. Put off reading website about procrastination.
*When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?*
Always do.
*Is there anyone who doesn't like you?*
I'd be concerned if there wasn't.
*Do you laugh a lot?*
Mostly when I'm high.
*Could you cry right now?*
Why would I? And probably not. 
*Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?*
Not at all. 
*If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad*
...
*Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow*
No.
*What are you wearing right now?*
Cords, vest, shirt.
*Are you a morning or a night person?*
Night.
*Do you think anyone has feelings for you?*
No, never.
*Do you have feelings for anyone?*
Nothing real.
*Do you think you're a good person?*
Outwardly, yeah. Inwardly I'm horrible.
*Has anyone said i love you in the last week?*
Family.
*List three things near you:*
Filters. Rizla. Tobacco.
*What is your natural hair color?*
Dark Brown.
*Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?*
Neither.
*Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?*
No. Maybe.
*Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?*
Ever hopeless.
*Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?*
Of course there is.
*Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?*
Many times.
*Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?*
No.
*Can you honestly say you're okay right now?*
I'm not allowed to say otherwise.
*Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?*
Yeah, but it's a really pretentious thing to say out loud. Stupid question.
*When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?*
Beautiful? Haha.
*If you could make your lips bigger, would you?*
Yeah, of course.
*Do you know anyone that drinks?*
?
*Are your nails painted?*
?
*What shoes did you wear today?*
Brogues.
*Do you find it hard to trust others?*
I'll trust anyone who trusts me.



Oh, it's for girls. Nevermind.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
I have been, and I have been since too

Who did you hangout with today?
Two friends who I had not seen in a very long time - it was lovely

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Most of the time yes!

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Yes, but that is more my fault than theirs 

Do you think two people can last forever?
I believe so yes

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
No way - I would look very very odd

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Em....oh the elderly lady where I work when she got scared

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Sometimes

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
My best friend

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
A few days ago

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Those are strange feelings

Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?
nope

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Thursday 

Are you nice to everyone?
I do my best

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Hell yeah

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
Yeah, a little

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
No, I don't really do regrets 

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Hell no

What do you feel weird without?
Just who I am 

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Neither unless it is wet and even then I usually use my fingers or a comb...mostly fingers

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
Em.....Gosh...my grans myabe

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
A broken 7

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Funny, but a little bit of both

What are you listening to?
Nothing

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Cry - and blame myself

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
Nope

What is your biggest secret?
that I somtimes....wait no...

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
Nope

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
try not

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
My house mate...she asked me to put the oven on for her

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Nope

Do you have trust issues?
I trust to much with some info and not at all with other info

Expecting something to change in the next month?
Mmmm....no

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
Depends

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
Yes

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Yes and we are 

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
No not always

Would you ever get a tattoo?
Not right now

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
Didn't do anything

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
Don't think so

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yeah

What did you do today?
College and met my friends 

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
I don't like violence so never

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
I bet there is

Do you laugh a lot?
I can do

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
Best friends

Could you cry right now?
Nope

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
Ha ha no...

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
Nah, I do not believe so

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
I'll be awake but not up until half

What are you wearing right now?
Skirt, boots, shirt, scarf,

Are you a morning or a night person?
Both really

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
I would say not

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Not them kind of feelings

Do you think you're a good person?
I do my best

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
Today yes

List three things near you:
Mobile, flier on a jewelry workshop, chocolate 

What is your natural hair color?
dark brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Forgive

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
No - I had to do it once...I was scared as he was to into me!

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Oh yeah

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
yes

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
Yeah

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
Not but I got "It's not me it's you" lol....it really was me

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Right now...yes....

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Story of my life

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
Oh dear.....I don't know

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
no

Do you know anyone that drinks?
yeah

Are your nails painted?
no

What shoes did you wear today?
My boots

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Depends


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

*Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?*
Never happened

*Who did you hangout with today?*
Well I'm going to play ping-pong tonight

*Ever felt like you're not good enough?*
Most of the time

*Has anyone upset you in the last week?*
Just myself

*Do you think two people can last forever?*
Yes

*Would you ever dye your hair blonde?*
No

*When was the last time you held hands with someone?*
Never in a romantic way

*Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?*
No

*Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?*
I'm use to being around my family, but other than that not anybody I can think of

*When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?*
It comes and goes

*Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?*
This girl from back in 7th grade that I never said much to

*Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?*
Not really

*When is the next time you'll hug someone?*
I don't like to hug

*Are you nice to everyone?*
yes

*Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?*
no

*Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?*
I was never close enough with somebody to mess things up.

*Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?*
I would have liked to go on the People-to-People trip to Europe that I could have taken in 9th grade

*Did your parents spoil you as a child?*
no

*What do you feel weird without?*
don't have much attachment to things

*Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?*
comb

*Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?*
grandmother's

*How many hours of sleep did you get last night*?
6

*Do you like funny people or serious people?*
In between

*What are you listening to?*
nothing right now

*What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?*
Not knowing the feeling I would probably be mad

*Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?*
no

*What is your biggest secret?*
I don't create secrets

*Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?*
no

*Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?*
Maybe for a bit

*Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?*
Temp job agency

*Have you ever cried from being so mad?*
no

*Do you have trust issues?*
sometimes

*Expecting something to change in the next month?*
going to start going to ping-pong and volleyball events to play in. It's a start

*Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?*
no

*Is the last person you kissed older than you?*
n/a

*Do you believe exes can be friends?*
depends on the break up

*Do you believe what goes around comes around?*
Things just happen because they happen

*Would you ever get a tattoo?*
no

*Did you enjoy your day yesterday?*
didn't do anything

*does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?*
n/a

*Have you ever liked someone older than you?*
can't "like" somebody I don't know

*What did you do today?*
counseling

*When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?*
I'm not put in positions to cause that reaction

*Is there anyone who doesn't like you?*
I don't think so

*Do you laugh a lot?*
sometimes

*Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?*
I don't text

*Could you cry right now?*
no

*Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?*
no

*If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad*
n/a

*Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow*
probably

*What are you wearing right now?*
jeans shirt shoes

*Are you a morning or a night person?*
middle

*Do you think anyone has feelings for you?*
nope

*Do you have feelings for anyone?*
no

*Do you think you're a good person?*
yes

*Has anyone said i love you in the last week?*
just family members

*List three things near you:*
computer, phone, bathroom

*What is your natural hair color?*
brown

*Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?*
It's not easy to completely forgive, but I have a harder time forgetting

*Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?*
Depends on why I might want to break up

*Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?*
yes

*Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?*
loving somebody is a family or friendship thing. being in love is a relationship thing.

*Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?*
there's no issue there

*Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?*
n/a

*Can you honestly say you're okay right now?*
now, yes. later? maybe, maybe not

*Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?*
usually

*When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?*
doesn't matter to me

*If you could make your lips bigger, would you?*
Why would I?

*Do you know anyone that drinks?*
yeah

*Are your nails painted?*
no

*What shoes did you wear today?*
sneakers

*Do you find it hard to trust others?*
Not really


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]*Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?*
Yes

* Who did you hangout with today?*
My family

* Ever felt like you're not good enough?*
Most of the time

* Has anyone upset you in the last week?*
Happens every week[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]*Do you think two people can last forever?*
Happily? No. It's not natural.

* Would you ever dye your hair blonde?*
No, I have completely the wrong complexion for that.

* When was the last time you held hands with someone?*
Probably yesterday.

* Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?*
Sometimes they make me happy, sometimes they freak me out.

* Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?*
Yes

* When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?*
now

* Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?*
Yes

* Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?*
Yes but not like that.

* When is the next time you'll hug someone?*
Tonight
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]* Are you nice to everyone?*
Usually. Sometimes it's a problem.

* Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?*
Yes

* Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?*
I used to but then they went and did something, that made me think ..forget it.

* Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?*
Yes, maybe. I don't know. In retrospect it'd probably be a bad idea to relive.

* Did your parents spoil you as a child?*
My mum did, my dad didn't. They balanced eachother out so I ended up neutral.

* What do you feel weird without?*
something to tie my hair back with.

* Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?*
Brush always. Combing my hair is impossible. I have really puffy hair.

* Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?*
Some family friend.

* How many hours of sleep did you get last night?*
6

* Do you like funny people or serious people?*
Serious. They're less energy.

* What are you listening to?*
dubstep

* What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?*
drop them I guess

* Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?*
no

* What is your biggest secret?*
-

* Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?*
yes

* Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?*
probably not

* Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?*
My mum.

* Have you ever cried from being so mad?*
I don't think i cry when i'm angry. I just feel like I'm going to explode.

* Do you have trust issues?*
YES

* Expecting something to change in the next month?*
No
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?*
No. Never done it. I drop people like hot potatoes when they hurt me. I don't forgive and forget.

* Is the last person you kissed older than you?*
no

* Do you believe exes can be friends?*
It's possible

* Do you believe what goes around comes around?*
A little bit, but not really.

* Would you ever get a tattoo?*
No. I'm quite sure I'd regret it.

* Did you enjoy your day yesterday?*
Yes quite a lot. It was better than average.

* does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?*
No

* Have you ever liked someone older than you?*
Yes

* What did you do today?*
Went to the beach and saw fish swim around my feet.

* When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?*
A week ago

* Is there anyone who doesn't like you?*
LOL.

* Do you laugh a lot?*
Yes

* Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?*
No, not really.

* Could you cry right now?*
Hmm, if i sit down and think hard yes.

* Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?*
No

* If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad*
No

* Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow*
No

* What are you wearing right now?*
Green tshirt with euro untd. on it. I don't know what that means. And light blue shorts. 
[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]*Are you a morning or a night person?*
Night

* Do you think anyone has feelings for you?*
Doubt it.

* Do you have feelings for anyone?*
Sometimes. They come and go. I think I'm a bit borderline pd.

* Do you think you're a good person?*
Yes.

* Has anyone said i love you in the last week?*
Yes

* List three things near you:*
brush, plastic pokemon thingy, a hair net

* What is your natural hair color?*
Medium brown

* Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?*
NO. I've never done that. And when I say never I mean NEVER.

* Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?*
no.

* Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?*
Yeah

* Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?*
Yes

* Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?*
Isn't that how it normally goes?

* Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?*
no

* Can you honestly say you're okay right now?*
No

* Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?*
Yes

* When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?*
Last night

* If you could make your lips bigger, would you?*
Yeah. I have stupid lips.

* Do you know anyone that drinks?*
Yes

* Are your nails painted?*
No

* What shoes did you wear today?*
flip flops

* Do you find it hard to trust others?*
haha. YES. [/SIZE]


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Yes.*

Who did you hangout with today?
*No one unless you count lunch with a co-worker .*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Some days I do.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*Yes...*

Do you think two people can last forever?
*Yes. *

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*My hair is already blonde...*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*Hard to say as I don't remember holding hands with anyone.*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Not really.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*My niece. I adore her.*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Recently...*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Quite clearly.*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*Yes.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*No idea.*

Are you nice to everyone?
*I think so.*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Yes, but it's been years.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*My mom. A friend.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*No.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*Not at all...quite the opposite.*

What do you feel weird without?
*A daily shower, brushed teeth, my phone, and my debit card, I guess.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Brush.*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*Doctor's.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*7*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*A good mix of both. I do love sarcasm...*

What are you listening to?
*John Mayer acoustic Free Fallin'.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*End it then and there. I don't tolerate much.*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*Haha, no...I'm afraid of what my fellow car drivers will think of me. But...at home? Yes.*

What is your biggest secret?
*Nice try .*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tongue ring?
*Uh huh.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*Ugh, I have and never again.*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*Work contact.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yeah.*

Do you have trust issues?
*Unfortunately.*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*Yes, always .*

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*I forgive easily. It depends on how much I care about that person and if they are good for me.*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*No.*

Do you believe ex's can be friends?
*Not really.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*Not always.*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Nah.*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*It was fine since I didn't have to work.*

Did the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*Yes.*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes.*

What did you do today?
*Work, lunch at Baker Bros., work some more, home, eat leftovers, surf the internet, and here I am.*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*Never?*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*I'm sure there is.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*Yes, even when I'm nervous.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*My brother/mom...their birthday is today.*

Could you cry right now
*No.*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
*I don't think they would be.*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*Ugh, yes.*

What are you wearing right now?
*Black leggings, gray/black long hoodie, red fuzzy xmas socks. I'm not very presentable but nice and warm.*

Are you a morning or a night person?
*Both.*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*No.*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*Hmmm. *

Do you think you're a good person?
*Yes.*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*Yes.*

List three things near you:
*Water, remote, ipad.*

What is your natural hair color?
*Blonde...blah.*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Forgive. I don't forget.*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*No, never.*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Often.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Absolutely.*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*Yes.*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*Yes.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*No.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*All the time.*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Saturday.*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No.*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Yeah.*

Are your nails painted?
*No.*

What shoes did you wear today?
*Black boots.*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Yes.*


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]*Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?*
No.

*Who did you hangout with today?*
My roommate.

*Ever felt like you're not good enough?*
Yes, all the time.
*
Has anyone upset you in the last week?*
Not really.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]*Do you think two people can last forever?*
Sometimes.

*Would you ever dye your hair blonde?*
No, wouldn't look good.

*When was the last time you held hands with someone?*
No idea.

*Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?*
Usually.

*Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?*
Yes.

*When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?*
I don't know,couldn't have been that long ago.
*
Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?*
Yes.
*
Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?*
Yes.

*When is the next time you'll hug someone?*
Don't know.
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
*Are you nice to everyone?*
Usually.

*Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?*
Yup, all the time.

*Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?*
No one off the top of my head.

*Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?*
2010.

*Did your parents spoil you as a child?*
No, not really.

*What do you feel weird without?*
Lip balm. Music.
*
Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?*
Brush

*Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?*
Parents

*How many hours of sleep did you get last night?*
Approximately 2 :-/

*Do you like funny people or serious people?*
Funny people with a serious side.
*
What are you listening to?*
At the moment, Circa Survive-Frozen Creek

*What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?*
End things and move on. And cry a lot.

*Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?*
Yes

*What is your biggest secret?*
It's a secret.

*Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?*
Not that I can remember.

*Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?*
Never.

*Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?*
My mom

*Have you ever cried from being so mad?*
Of course

*Do you have trust issues?*
Sort of.

*Expecting something to change in the next month?*
Not really.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?*
Nope. It's too easy for me to cut people out of my life.

*Is the last person you kissed older than you?*
Yes.

*Do you believe exes can be friends?*
If they were never in love to begin with, yes. Otherwise no.
*
Do you believe what goes around comes around?*
Yes.

*Would you ever get a tattoo?*
Yes.

*Did you enjoy your day yesterday?*
Yes, I did absolutely nothing.

*Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?*
Yes.

*Have you ever liked someone older than you?*
Yes.

*What did you do today?*
Went to class, then went shopping with my mom.

*When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?*
No idea.

*Is there anyone who doesn't like you?*
Oh, I'm sure.

*Do you laugh a lot?*
Usually.

*Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?*
Somebody I met at a show last week.

*Could you cry right now?*
No.

*Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?*
No.

*If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad*
Nope.

*Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow*
If I hear my alarm.

*What are you wearing right now?*
Hoodie, shorts and slippers. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]*Are you a morning or a night person?*
Definitely night.

*Do you think anyone has feelings for you?*
I have no idea.

*Do you have feelings for anyone?*
Yes.

*Do you think you're a good person?*
Yes.

*Has anyone said I love you in the last week?*
No.

*List three things near you:*
Cell phone, chapstick, water bottle

*What is your natural hair color?*
Brown

*Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?*
Forgive.
*
Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?*
No.
*
Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?*
Yes.

*Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?*
Yeah.

*Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?*
Not yet.

*Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?*
Not yet.

*Can you honestly say you're okay right now?*
I'm alright.

*Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?*
Yes, all the time.

*When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?*
Last Wednesday.

*If you could make your lips bigger, would you?*
No, I like my lips.

*Do you know anyone that drinks?*
Ha, yes.

*Are your nails painted?*
Yes.

*What shoes did you wear today?*
Grey suede boots.

*Do you find it hard to trust others?*
Yes.[/SIZE]


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Yes.

Who did you hangout with today?
My boyfriend. <3

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Oh definitely...almost all the time. It's something I try to work on...but it's hard.

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Yep.

Do you think two people can last forever?
I sure hope so. It's one of my silly little dreams to marry my current boyfriend. We've talked about it and everything. It's a lot rarer now though, because our society is so f**ked. (We're both different though. We both have that traditional mindset about dating that you don't really see anymore.)

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
My hair's already blonde...I wouldn't need to.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
About an hour ago, when my boyfriend was over.

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Not really. I like receiving them.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
My boyfriend, aka my best friend.

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
A few days ago, I just wasn't feeling good.

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Right now. <3

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
Yes, try the past two and a half years. 

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Um probably tomorrow.

Are you nice to everyone?
It depends.

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Yeah.

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
I don't care anymore. It's her fault for finding a new group of creepy friends anyway.

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Maybe.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Yeah pretty much.

What do you feel weird without?
Horses in my life. They're my passion and I feel dead inside if I'm not around them.

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Comb when it's wet, brush when it's dry.

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
My cousin's.

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
Like 8.

Do you like funny people or serious people?
It really depends on my mood. Sometimes I need to have a good laugh and other times I want someone to listen and give serious advice.

What are you listening to?
Nothing at the moment.

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Well, it would never happen because my boyfriend is the most devoted person I've ever met. But _if_ for some strange reason it did, I'd cut his thing off, punch him in the face, go and punch the other skank in the face, and leave my bf forever. Yeah I'm violent when I'm mad.

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
Nah.

What is your biggest secret?
Psh...like I'd say it here.

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
Ew, no.

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
Helllllll no. You have to be a total sweetheart to win me over. I couldn't care less about looks. An amazing personality is what makes a person attractive.

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
My boyfriend, but I literally only talk to him or my parents on the phone. I hate the phone. I text everyone else.

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Yeah, and it sucks. I'm the kind of person who cries if they reach any extreme in mood.

Do you have trust issues?
That's an understatement.

Expecting something to change in the next month?
I hope so.

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
Nope. I'm the kind of person that will end a friendship with someone who breaks my trust. My motto is: "break it once, you'll never get it again." So that says a lot about the people who I've remained close to throughout my life b/c it shows the kind of people they are...honest and trustworthy.

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
Yes.

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Probably only if they were good friends before. But even then, it depends.

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
I like to think so.

Would you ever get a tattoo?
Nooo. I think they're very tacky, no offense.

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
It was okay.

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
Nope. He doesn't like them either.

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yeah, I do right now, silly.

What did you do today?
Stayed in bed all morning cause I'm sick, and then my boyfriend came over for a few hours to see how I was doing.

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
Haha yesterday.

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Probably, but f*** them! :b I don't live my life to please everyone else.

Do you laugh a lot?
Sometimes.

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
We've been friends for about a year, she's a nice person.

Could you cry right now?
Nah.

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
Lolno. I literally live in the middle of nowhere. There's cornfields and horse farms everywhere.

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
Yeah, he would. And he would have every right to be, since we've been together for so long.

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
Noo.

What are you wearing right now?
Sweatpants and a long sleeved shirt.

Are you a morning or a night person?
More of a night person than a morning person.

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
Yesss. ♥

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Why yes I do. 

Do you think you're a good person?
Eh....honestly, no. I'm only nice to the people who matter & deserve my kindness. F*** all the rest. I've been f****** over too many times by certain ex-friends to go out of my way being nice anymore.

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
Yes.

List three things near you:
Tissue box, bottle of iced tea, cell phone.

What is your natural hair color?
Dirty blonde, but I get highlights to lighten it up. Plus I have natural highlights in there. So now it's what you would call a honey blonde.

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Um...I guess forgive. I never forget.

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
Probably not, I'd just go about breaking up in a nice way. I wouldn't be a b**** unless they deserved it.

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Yep.

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Definitely.

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
Kind of...

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
No.

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Except for the fact that I have an awful cold and feel like crap...yes.

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Sure, who doesn't?

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
Today. 

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
No, I have naturally full lips. I don't need them any bigger.

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Unfortunately, yes.

Are your nails painted?
Nope.

What shoes did you wear today?
None I've been home all day.

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Very. I mean it depends on their personality but for the most part, yes.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*-I've never kissed anyone*

Who did you hangout with today?
*-No one*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*-All the time*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*-Yes*

-Do you think two people can last forever?
*-Sure, why not?*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*-Probably not, it'd look weird on me and I'd feel too self-conscious*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*-...A week ago I think...but it was forced*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*-Yeah, I'm pretty awkward*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*-...No*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*-Lolololololololololol, more like when was the last time I was actually happy with my life.*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*-Unfortunately :/*

Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?
*-Guilty*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*-I don't know, I don't predict these things*

Are you nice to everyone?
*-I try to be, but I end up looking stuck up because of my s.a. (I avoid alot)*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*-Nada*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*-...Not just one particular person...there's lots of people I wish I could patch things up with*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*-Yes, horseback riding. I was only 5 and I remember vaguely riding a brown horse attached metal carousel*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*-Yeah, they sheltered me alot too*

What do you feel weird without?
*-Headphones in public, they're practically glued to my ear*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*-Both, but mostly brush*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*-I guess my friend's couch....3 months ago...*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*-5 hours, I really need to get more sleep*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*-I like both, but I tend to lean on the funny side*

What are you listening to?
*-Baba O'Riley by The Who*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*-Probably break down, then dump them after I recover and have emotional scars*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*-..Uh...when it's just me and my folks and a good cheesy song is on lol*

What is your biggest secret?
*-HURRR--my lips are sealed*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*-Nawp*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*-No*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*-My brother*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*-Yes*

Do you have trust issues?
*-Extremely*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*-Not really, my life isn't exciting at all*

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*-...I'd say no, but in fact I'm friends with such a person*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*-Never kissed anyone*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*-Never had a relationship, hence never had an exe...so I don't know about these types of things, but I guess it depends on the person, so perhaps?*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*-Yep*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*-Possibly, if I ever get a good idea for one (and if my s.a. will let me)*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*-Psssshh*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*-lolwut*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*-Huu huu huu...yes*

What did you do today?
*-School, movie, tv, this, nothing exciting or new*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*-Probably...two weeks ago if I remember correctly*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*-I guess, I'm not very fond of myself either*

Do you laugh a lot?
*-Sometimes*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*-We write emotional notes to each other, she's actually the first person in school I've told some of my problems with*

Could you cry right now?
*-If I forced myself and thought of something, yeah*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*-Nope*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*-lolwut*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*-Yeah, I have to get up by 5:40 for school*

What are you wearing right now?
*-Pajamas*

Are you a morning or a night person?
*-Night person for sure, but lately I've sleeping early*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*-...I hope not*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*-Unfortunately I do, but it's fading away thankfully. Screw feelings, they're overrated*

Do you think you're a good person?
*-Deep deep down...yeah...I believe I am though I doubt myself sometimes*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*-Yeah, my mom*

List three things near you:
*-A pencil, a printer, and a lamp*

What is your natural hair color?
*-Dark dark brown, almost black*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*-Forgive, it'd take awhile to forget*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*-I'd just be lying to myself, so I'd inevitably break up with them*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*-Lots of times*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*-This made me think...a bit...yes*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*-They care, just less than I like them to*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me"
*-Nawp*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*-Better than earlier....but still no*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*-I can't bring myself to say it, I just say I'm tired*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*-lolwut*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*-No, my lips are pouty, I wish they were thinner*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*-Yeah*

Are your nails painted?
*-Nawp*

What shoes did you wear today?
*-Vans, then flip flops inside the house*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*-Extremely*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
No

Who did you hangout with today?
Myself

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Most of the time

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Yes, of course.


Do you think two people can last forever?
Yes

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Sure, why not.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Can't remember

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
No, I'd be flattered.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
Perhaps, but that person remains away.

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Right now

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Yes

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
Yes

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Who knows, it may never be.


Are you nice to everyone?
Not really, but I try.

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Not lately, no.

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
I dunno.

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Yeah, many things.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Not really

What do you feel weird without?
Eyeglasses, underwear, clothing

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Comb

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
A friend's sofa

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
8-9 hours

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Serious and funny

What are you listening to?
The voice in my mind

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Be very sad and angry

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
No, only at home.

What is your biggest secret?
It wouldn't be a secret if I told you.

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tongue ring?
No, but now I'm curious.

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
Probably not

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
My mom

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Yes

Do you have trust issues?
No, maybe, I don't know.

Expecting something to change in the next month?
Expecting, no. Hoping, yes.


Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
It depends.

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
I dunno. NBK

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Yes

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
Yes. It's an interesting concept to entertain.

Would you ever get a tattoo?
Not really

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
Kind of. 

Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
Not applicable

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yes

What did you do today?
Sat at home and watched t.v.

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
Maybe a millenia ago. don't remember.

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Yes, plenty.

Do you laugh a lot?
No, not really.

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
I live in the 1800s so no text messaging for me.

Could you cry right now?
Quite possibly yes.

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighbourhood?
No

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
Yes, I would imagine very.

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
Nope

What are you wearing right now?
two sweaters and sweatpants

Are you a morning or a night person?
Vampire

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
Feelings? What are those?

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Yes, I believe so.

Do you think you're a good person?
I hope so, but I don't think so.

Has anyone said I love you in the last week?
Only in dreams

List three things near you:
Soda, vitamins and empty cup

What is your natural hair colour?
Black

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Forget

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
No, it would break their heart eventually.

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Yes

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Is there? I think there can be both.

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
There's someone I care about, but they're not really that caring.

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
No. 

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Um.. no.

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yes, usually.

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
I can't remember

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
Yes

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Yes

Are your nails painted?
No, they would chip instantly.

What shoes did you wear today?
No shoes.

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Usually no.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Yes.

Who did you hangout with today?
Well it's 8am so today no one, yesterday also no one.

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Yes

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Yes, surprisingly.


Do you think two people can last forever?
Hell yes, have my parents as an example to prove it.

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Hmmm, probably, but blonde is my favouritistist hair colour.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Summer

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Depends what it's on, but usually yeah I don't acknowledge its' relevance.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
No, but I just don't smile in general.

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Consistently last year, for a short period maybe like 2 weeks ago.

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Currently I feel this way.

Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?
Yes

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Hopefully when I meet someone I've been wanting to meet.


Are you nice to everyone?
Not really

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Yes

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
My best friend, wish we were still relatively close.

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Cotton candy, just popped into my mind.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
A bit.

What do you feel weird without?
My medication.

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Comb

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
My cousins.

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
9

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Serious people with good senses of humour

What are you listening to?
Headphone silence by Sony

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
I'd be pretty devastated, want to talk about it with the person, and probably push them out of my life forever.

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
Heh sometimes.

What is your biggest secret?
I'm part lobster, I hide it well though.

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
No

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
No, I get really turned off by attitudes and big egos.

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
SAS member I think.

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Yes

Do you have trust issues?
Plenty

Expecting something to change in the next month?
Just practice the drums more, haven't consistently practiced this month.

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
I wasn't hurt as much as shocked, I don't value relationships when I realize someone does something so messed up, I just assume they've always been this messed up and just hid it well.

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
No

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Sure.

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
No not really, it'd be hard to judge such a thing anyways.

Would you ever get a tattoo?
No, pretty put off by tattoos, don't understand them.

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
It was ok, until I slept past the time I should have gone to school, wtf!!!

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
No

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yeah

What did you do today?
Woke up, eating spaghetti.

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
Last year

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Probably, they haven't expressed it outwardly to me though.

Do you laugh a lot?
Sometimes yes, sometimes no.

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
Acquiantance/friends, it's hard to define.

Could you cry right now?
No

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
No

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
No, it would be awkward though, wouldn't it?

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow?
No, dumbest question in this game

What are you wearing right now?
Boxers, white t shirt, moustache

Are you a morning or a night person?
Night

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
I hope so, /prays

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Yes

Do you think you're a good person?
I'm pretty good

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
No

List three things near you:
Bed, covers, laptop

What is your natural hair color?
Brunette

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Forget

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
No

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Yes.

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
I'm stealing this quote from somewhere so don't think I'm good with explaining things: "Immature love says, "I love you because I need you." Mature love says, "I need you because I love you." I view immature love as being in love, and mature love as loving someone.

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
No

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
No

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Yes

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yes

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
I don't usually get called beautiful being a guy.

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
Magically if I could make my upper lips a little wider probably, not through surgery though.

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Yes

Are your nails painted?
No

What shoes did you wear today?
Nikes

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Indeed, it's becoming easier though, as I have more faith in myself.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Yes - my dad's.

Who did you hangout with today?
My son.

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Yes

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Yes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
Yes

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
No, not anymore.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Yesterday

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Yes

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
Yes

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
It comes and goes - mostly no.

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Yes

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
Yes

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Later today
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
Yes

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Define friends

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
Can't say - he's watching.

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Maybe

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Yes

What do you feel weird without?
My son

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
The neighbors

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
8-9

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Both

What are you listening to?
Raindrops on the roof

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Walk Away

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
Yes

What is your biggest secret?
It's a secret

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
Yuk - no.

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
Never again

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
My neighbor

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Yes

Do you have trust issues?
Some

Expecting something to change in the next month?
No
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
Yes

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
Yes - my dad.

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Yes - but it's complicated and takes a lot of work.

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
Yes, it always happens eventually.

Would you ever get a tattoo?
I say never but... I should never say never.

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
It was average.

Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
No

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Always - with one exception.

What did you do today?
Coffee, computer, Captain Crunch - the cereal.

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
10 years ago - my ex-husband.

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
I hope not:boogie

Do you laugh a lot?
Yes

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
My son

Could you cry right now?
No

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
No

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
No - he'd be creeped out - it was my dad.

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
Yes

What are you wearing right now?
PJ bottoms and a thermal shirt.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
Night

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
Yes

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Yes

Do you think you're a good person?
Yes

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
Yes

List three things near you:
Computer stuff, Desk, paperwork

What is your natural hair color?
Light Brown/Dark Blonde

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Forgive

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
I have... but also because I wanted to stay friends.

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Yes

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Yes

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
Yes

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
Yes

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Yes

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yes

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
A Few Days Ago

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
No

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Yes

Are your nails painted?
No

What shoes did you wear today?
None yet - sneakers later.

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Sometimes[/SIZE]


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Uh. I'd rather forget :lol But yeah. 

Who did you hangout with today?
Myself 

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Yup

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
No. Well.. yeah, but it's all good now. 

Do you think two people can last forever?
Yes.

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Nope

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
I can't remember. Unless helping my cousins son down the stairs counts. 

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Depends. 

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
Yes =)

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Months ago. 

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Haha, of course I can! 

Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?
:yes Haha, when I first read this i thought it just said 'has sex been on your mind lately?' :lol

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Ehh idk 

Are you nice to everyone?
I try to be

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Yeah

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
No

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
I guess so.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Sometimes

What do you feel weird without?
Makeup :lol 

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
Ummm. My nans.. i think :lol

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
6 

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Both. 

What are you listening to?
We The Kings. 

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Oo. I'd be mad and obviously upset. 

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
Nope

What is your biggest secret?
Well, it wouldn't be much of a secret if i told you.

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
Nope

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
No

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
My boss. 

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
I don't think so

Do you have trust issues?
Sometimes I find it hard to trust people.. other times I trust too much. 

Expecting something to change in the next month?
Noppppe

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
:no

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
Yes

Do you believe exes can be friends?
If they want to be.

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
No

Would you ever get a tattoo?
I love them but I'd look stupid. 

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
Not particularly 

Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
No

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yeah

What did you do today?
Revise psychology. 

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
Haha, happens quite often. 

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Its likely. 

Do you laugh a lot?
Yep 

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
Shes my mum. Haha

Could you cry right now?
No

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
Hahaa. no...

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
Um idk, he's an idiot. So probably. 

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
No way.

What are you wearing right now?
Jeans, shirt, jumper. 

Are you a morning or a night person?
Night.. now.

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
:yes 

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Yess. I do.  

Do you think you're a good person?
I guess

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
Yep. 

List three things near you:
Books, Ipod, Cat. 

What is your natural hair color?
Brownish.. blonde kinda.

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Forgive

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
I kinda did for a while. I wouldn't again though, it sucked,

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Yeah

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Yes

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
No

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
No

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Yes, I'm better than okay. 

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yeah

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
Um. Not too long ago. I think. 

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
No

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Yeah

Are your nails painted?
Nope

What shoes did you wear today?
I didn't wear any shoes

Do you find it hard to trust others?
It depends


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
yes

Who did you hangout with today?
no one

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
yes

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
yes

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
yes

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
New Years

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
yes

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
can't think of one

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
now

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
yes

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
yes

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
in 5 months
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
no

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
yes

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
no comment

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
nah

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
not really

What do you feel weird without?
my rings

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
a brush now

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
not sure

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
6 or 7

Do you like funny people or serious people?
neither... both

What are you listening to?
...

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
I'd be hurt and maybe try to figure out why

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
yes

What is your biggest secret?
...

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
no

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
no

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
my mom

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
not that I remember

Do you have trust issues?
yes

Expecting something to change in the next month?
no[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
it would be difficult

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
yes, by a month

Do you believe exes can be friends?
yes

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
yes

Would you ever get a tattoo?
maybe, but I doubt it

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
more or less

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
yes

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yes

What did you do today?
went to class

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
...

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
probably

Do you laugh a lot?
not anymore

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
it was probably my mom!

Could you cry right now?
no, I'm too tired

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
no

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
yes

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
no

What are you wearing right now?
all black[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
neither

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
just one, but I'm sure they're fading quickly

Do you have feelings for anyone?
no

Do you think you're a good person?
yes

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
yes

List three things near you:
lotion, Russian textbook, bobby pin

What is your natural hair color?
dark blond/light brown. oh, I don't know

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
...

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
I just proved that I wouldn't

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
yes

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
yes

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
no

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
no, I don't give people the chance

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
no

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
yes

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
January 13th

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
no

Do you know anyone that drinks?
yes

Are your nails painted?
no

What shoes did you wear today?
purple tennis shoes

[/SIZE]


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Yup

Who did you hangout with today?
Nobody, unless my dog counts haha. I'm going out later though.

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
A lot of the time.

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Probably.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
I'd like to think so.

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Nah I really wouldn't suit it.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Hmm... at the weekend when my friend and I were trying not to slip on ice in our heels haha.

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Yeah it does, and I never believe the person saying it.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
Does my dog count? She's so cute haha. There are a few people though.

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Now...

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
I do now!

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
Sure.

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Later today.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] Are you nice to everyone?
I try to be, but I think being so quiet makes me seem a bit rude.

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Hmm I think so, not recently though.

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
A friend of mine, but I can't rewind time unfortunately.

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Can't think right now but I'm sure there is.
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] 
Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Not really, but they always did their best.

What do you feel weird without?
Hmm, dunno actually.

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Comb when it's wet, brush when it's dry.

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
My friend's at the weekend.

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
Not sure but more than I usually do.

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Both.

What are you listening to?
People drilling the road outside. Very relaxing... :sus

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
I'd be pretty upset to say the least.

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
Nah.

What is your biggest secret?
I don't know really, but it wouldn't be a secret if I told you.

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
Nope.

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
Nope.

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
My mum.

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Definitely.

Do you have trust issues?
With certain things yes.

Expecting something to change in the next month?
I hope so. I'm being optimistic.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
I'm kind of in this situation now and uncertain of what to do. I don't know if I can trust them again.

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
Yes.

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Sure. Not everybody, but it's possible.

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
It would be good if it were true but some people get away with everything.

Would you ever get a tattoo?
If it meant something to me, maybe I would. Only a small one though...

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
Not particularly.

Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
Nope.

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yus.

What did you do today?
Not much, was lazy and stayed in bed haha.

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
Well I'm not one for violence but some people recently have definitely wound me up.

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Most people.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]

Do you laugh a lot?
I think so!

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
He's my boyfriend.

Could you cry right now?
Nah I'm feeling alright at the minute.

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
Nope but nothing fancy either.

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
Definitely haha and with good reason.

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
I doubt it.

What are you wearing right now?
PJs.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
Both. I like staying up late and getting up early.

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
Aye.

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Deffo.

Do you think you're a good person?
Yes. I try my best anyway.

Has anyone said I love you in the last week?
Yep, my mum being the most recent.

List three things near you:
Dog, phone, bottle of water.

What is your natural hair color?
Brownish.

Do you find it easier[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] to forgive or forget?
Both are difficult. Probably forgetting.

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
No. Not fair to them, or me. Luckily I haven't been in that situation.

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Quite often.

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Yup.

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
Sort of. It's not very nice, obviously.

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
Nah.

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Yeah, I'm ok. I've definitely been worse.

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yeah.

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
Not sure.

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
Probably not. A little bit at the most, they aren't that small. I don't think huge lips would suit my face.

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Many people.

Are your nails painted?
Not right now, but they will be later.

What shoes did you wear today?
None, haven't been anywhere.

Do you find it hard to trust others?
I'm definitely more cautious than I used to be, but I think I'm a naturally trusting person (not really a good thing).
[/SIZE]


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
No

Who did you hangout with today?
My mum and boyfriend online

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Yeah

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
[/SIZE]Abit 
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
Probably

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Not too blonde

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
My boyfriend

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
No, but I do get abit shy/blush abit

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
Yes, my boyfriend

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
about a year and a half ago, not too bad now

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
I do like someone alot right now 

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
my boyfriend

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
I dunno
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Are you nice to everyone?
no lol

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
no

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
no one

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
no

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
hmm not really

What do you feel weird without?
I dunno

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
brush and comb

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
hmm...my nans

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
8 or 9

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Funny people

What are you listening to?
nothing

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
i'd be upset and shocked of course

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
no

What is your biggest secret?
don't have one

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
no

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
dunno

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
my mobile - boyfriend

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
yes

Do you have trust issues?
depends who with

Expecting something to change in the next month?
no
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
no
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Is the last person you kissed older than you?
no

Do you believe exes can be friends?
rarely

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
abit[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Would you ever get a tattoo?
no

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
not really, it was nothing special

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
no

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yes

What did you do today?
helped with housework, talked to my boyfriend, went online

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
dunno

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Probably but meh can't please everyone 

Do you laugh a lot?
Yes

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
boyfriend

Could you cry right now?
no

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
no

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
why of course!

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
no

What are you wearing right now?
[/SIZE]jeans and t shirt
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
morning

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Do you have feelings for anyone?
yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]

Do you think you're a good person?
hmm yes

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
yup

List three things near you:
laptop, mouse, and cushion

What is your natural hair color?
ginger

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
forget

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
not really

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
hopeless

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Yeah

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
No

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
hmm think so

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
yeah

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
sometimes

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
few days ago i think

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
no

Do you know anyone that drinks?
no

Are your nails painted?
clear varnish

What shoes did you wear today?
none, been in my socks all day

Do you find it hard to trust others?
depend

[/SIZE]


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Yes, we were drunk and she was just a friend though *- *nothing happened*

Who did you hangout with today?
*Nobody*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Yes, but I also feel other people and the world in general are rubbish and incompetent

* Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*Don't think so*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
*Of course not, sooner or later one of them is going to die, even in the unlikely their event their relationship doesn't break down for other reasons.*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*My hair is falling out, so no.*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*More than 13 years ago, as a child, with a health and safety officer trying to stop me running into a road on a school trip*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Yes
* 
Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*No*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Right now*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Right now *

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*Yes*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*I have no idea*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
*Of course not, but I try to, generally*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Yes, but it was an extremely large bed*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*I refuse to answer that here*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*To "try again"? My GCSE maths final exam? My A Level English Coursework? My relationship with my ex? Yeah probably a few things.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*Depends on your definition, but no there was no money for that really. I wish they had been insane conservative freaks who had insisted on me working all the time and never having any fun though - then I would be a mindless drone and feel no emotions, which would be good.*

What do you feel weird without?
*My watch, phone, ring....lotsa stuff*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*See the blonde question*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*A friend's, a long time ago.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*5*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*Both are annoying in their own way. I get on better with funny people, but I wish I didn't, see above desire to be a mindless drone.*

What are you listening to?
*Alter Bridge, "Come to Life" right now.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*I have never had an opportunity for this to happen, my only previous GF was so frigid she wouldn't of been able to cheat on me, or of been capable of wanting to*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*I never drive thesedays, but yes*

What is your biggest secret?
*I'm not going to answer that*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*No...at least, not while sober I don't think*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*I think I already did*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*My mother*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes*

Do you have trust issues?
*Yes, occasionally I make the mistake of trusting someone*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*Not especially.*[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*Possibly, define "friends"*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*Yes*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*I hope so, but it's been a fair while and she still hates me*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*No*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Yes*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*Not really*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*No idea*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes*

What did you do today?
*Woke up, ate breakfast, lunch, hung some washing out, threw out some of the rubbish, read for a bit*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*Earlier today, I saw Heston Blumenthal on the front of a magazine*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*Many people hate me - why? To quote Homer Simpson - I'M A PEOPLE PERSON!....who....drinks.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*Yes, I wish I didn't, see emotionless drone comments.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*She is my mother*

Could you cry right now?
*No*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*My student flat is in such a neighborhood, I have been physically attacked in the street at night there totally unprovoked on 3 occasions in the past 5 months, and threatened or insulted many times. Someone got killed or something just the other day, I only saw all the police vehicles.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*No they were probably a drunk girl in a club and don't remember me anymore than I remember them*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*My sleep patterns are such that I will be up before 3am tomorrow, probably*

What are you wearing right now?
*Khakis, fleece, t-shirt*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
*I don't get this dichotomy*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*Well they did in the past, and I have one surviving biological relative who clearly does, so yeah probablies.*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*Unfortunately*

Do you think you're a good person?
*No, but I'm quite possibly a better person than you. There are no good people, but I do generally try - less so nowadays than I used to, however.*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*Probably, but not to me*

List three things near you:
*Laptop, rolling papers, beta-blockers*

What is your natural hair color?
*Brown*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Depends, in many instances I strive to do neither.*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*I get the impression this survey was really aimed at girls, so many questions about love and relationships. I don't know, I've only had one previous GF, I cannot possibly judge whether I might do this - I hope not, but I am not sure I will ever get the opportunity to find out.*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Yes*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Oh jesus christ, what is it with you and love, survey. Sometimes you want to **** someone and also talk to them, that is love, stop romanticising the concept.*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*Yes*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*Yes, was true as well, largely*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*No*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*I try to*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Never*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*What the hell, why would anyone want big lips? Is this an actual thing people want?*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Yes*

Are your nails painted?
*I am a heterosexual male, of course they are not*

What shoes did you wear today?
*Clarke's own brand trainers*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Trust is a mistake I make occasionally, so I clearly don't find it hard enough*
[/SIZE]


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Depends what you mean by kiss*

Who did you hangout with today?
*Nobody*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*All the time*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*Yes*

Do you think two people can last forever?
*Nothing lasts forever*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*No*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*:stu*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*very*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*no*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Today*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*?*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*no*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*Tomorrow?*

Are you nice to everyone?
*who is?*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*No*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*My former friend*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*yes*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*not really*

What do you feel weird without?
*my laptop*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*I brush it with a brush I comb it with a comb*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*My aunt's? maybe?*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*7?*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*Funny...most of the time*

What are you listening to?
*my dishwasher running*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*:cry*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*No :um*

What is your biggest secret?
*If I told you it wouldn't be a secret anymore :b*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*No, I've never kissed anyone period*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*Not on purpose*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*My mother*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes*

Do you have trust issues?
*Yes :sigh*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*Yes*

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*I dunno*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*...*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Sometimes*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*No, but I wish it did*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*No*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*No*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*...*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes*

What did you do today?
*Went to class*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*An hour ago*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*A lot probably*

Do you laugh a lot?
*I guess*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*I don't get texts *

Could you cry right now?
*No*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*...*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*Unfortunately :|*

What are you wearing right now?
*Clothes*

Are you a morning or a night person?
*Night*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
**

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*?*

Do you think you're a good person?
*I guess, I try to be*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*Yes*

List three things near you:
*Laptop, water bottle, my cat*

What is your natural hair color?
*Brown*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Depends, but usually it's harder to forget.*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*I dunno*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Yes*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Yes, I'm not in love with my family members :b*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*No*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*No*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*No*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*All the time*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*25 years ago*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Yes*

Are your nails painted?
*Yes, purple *

What shoes did you wear today?
*Boots*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Yes, very*


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*No*

Who did you hangout with today?
*Strangers*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*All the time
*
Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*NO
*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
*Definitely, but only if the two people find each other*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*NO*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*I can't remember
*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Sometimes I do, because I feel inept, but enen though it's hard, you should always be gracious when receiving a compliment*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*My sister's kids, but it's not a full smile*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*now (agreed)
*
Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Not sure, but probably yes
*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*See above answer*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]When is the next time you'll hug someone?
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]*Impossible to know
*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you nice to everyone?
*As a rule yes, but if someone is unkind to me, I won't be as nice*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*No*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*My family
*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Yes, I would like to do life over again, and be happy the next time around*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*We were expected to do chores, without an allownance
*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]What do you feel weird without?
*A day without hope
*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Alwyays a brush*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*Parents*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*About 8*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you like funny people or serious people?
*Both. It's awkward being around funny people because I don't always laugh, irregardless I still acknowledge their humour; I like being around serious people because there exists a deficit of emotions when talking to them
*
What are you listening to?
*Just Like Honey, over and over and over*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*She would be gone; no second chances*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*Only when I am alone, and it's not really obnoxiously, it's more of a tap on the steering wheel and sings a few of the words *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]What is your biggest secret?
*like I'd tell (agreed) 
*
Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*No*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*No, personality trumps beauty*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*My Mom*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*I wish I could, but I can't*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Do you have trust issues?
*If you are referring to dating, well I haven't done that yet, but in general yes, but only because of my anxiety, and not because of mistreatment
*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Expecting something to change in the next month?
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]*My life*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*No, they wouldn't be your friend if they hurt you*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*no

*Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Maybe, but I honestly don't know, never had an ex*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*Yes of course (I don't think the op's definition is accurate; when people say what comes around goes around, it means that what you do to some one must be the same that they do to you)*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Would you ever get a tattoo?
*No*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*No*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*Yes*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*No*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]What did you do today?
*Struggled to complete this awfully long survery*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*It's been a long time*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]I[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]s there anyone who doesn't like you
*Probably*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you laugh a lot?
*No*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*A friend of mine*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Could you cry right now?
*I already said I want to but I can't*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*I don't konw*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*Yes*

What are you wearing right now?
[/SIZE]*Sweat pants and a shirt*

[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
*Morning*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*Unplatonic no*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Do you have feelings for anyone?
*Unplatonic no*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Do you think you're a good person?
*Yes*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*NO
*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]List three things near you:
*Computer, coffee table, TV*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]What is your natural hair color?
*medium brown*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*forgive yes, forget never*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*No that is cruel; one's true feelings over the other's must be revealed; the truth must come out*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*often (agreed)

*Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*I'm sure there is: the former is one sided, the latter is two sided, I think, but I've never been in love, so what do I know*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*No, SA prevents events like this from happenning*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*No, but I remember George did in that Seinfeld episode*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*No*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*all the time (agreed)

*When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Never*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you know anyone that drinks?
*yeah (agreed)
*
Are your nails painted?
*no (agreed)

*What shoes did you wear today?
*Runners*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Yes, but because of SA, and not because I was wronged*
[/SIZE]


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
no

Who did you hangout with today?
My family

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
yes

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
a little.... probably wouldnt even call it upset though then either so nvm

Do you think two people can last forever?
its possible

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
i did. looks nice but too unnatural. big boobs with it kind of gave me the wrong attention too. weird and stupid since its only hair colour but thats people for ya

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
when i shook managers hand couple days ago

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
slightly, but in a good way... assuming it is coming from somebody who matters

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
no there is not

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
march

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
i can recall

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
yes 

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
im not sure

Are you nice to everyone?
not everyone no... a few people dont deserve nice, they get courteous.

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
yep

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
nobody.. father and ex best friend i wouldve said them but i tried they didnt.. so i dont care anymore

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
a few trips would be fun to go on again

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
not at all

What do you feel weird without?
socializing... i have sa

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
sabrinas

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
8 

Do you like funny people or serious people?
I like both

What are you listening to?
nothing

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
break up with that idiot and pour bleach over all his favourite **** and act like i am not sure how it happened just like he wasnt sure how those panties wound up in his car LOL

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
sometimes lol

What is your biggest secret?
suicide story

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
yes

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
no im not a shallow ****wit

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
a girl from a store

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
yep

Do you have trust issues?
somewhat.. but i think i handle myself well and open my heart when i have the energy. bitterness isnt a way of life.

Expecting something to change in the next month?
yes!!!

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
no... i absolutely would not be their friend

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
yes

Do you believe exes can be friends?
rarely

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
some what.. but were all really in control of nothing so assuming that is silly.. its more like chance

Would you ever get a tattoo?
i need one to cover up scars but cannot afford it yet

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
it was alright

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
no.. why so many questions about them as if they matter?lol

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yes

What did you do today?
cleaned a bit, watched a flick, slept in really late - so bad!! lol

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
April of last year.. she isnt worth my time now though.. she looks stupid enough on her own i dont need to mess up her face

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
there are people who dont like me

Do you laugh a lot?
i think so

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
friend

Could you cry right now?
no im good lol

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
no suburbs

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
no i dont think he would care

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
no

What are you wearing right now?
a pink dress

Are you a morning or a night person?
both

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
i know some people do

Do you have feelings for anyone?
i do

Do you think you're a good person?
yes

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
no

List three things near you:
pillow book curtains

What is your natural hair color?
dark brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
forgive... if u dont forgive u dont forget... too busy being hateful

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
no thats retarded.. its delaying the inevitable

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
i have many a time

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
of course

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
yep

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
no

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
i can

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
sometimes i have to

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
yesterday

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
no i think they are sexy the way they are

Do you know anyone that drinks?
who doesnt is this seriously a question lol

Are your nails painted?
yes

What shoes did you wear today?
none, been home all day

Do you find it hard to trust others?
sometimes yes it is hard


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Never kissed anybody.*

Who did you hangout with today?
*People at church.*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Most of the time.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*No.*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
*I know they can.

* Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*I did for about 5.5 years.*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*Probably back in the eighth grade.*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*A little.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*No.*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Right now.*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Right now.*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*Nearly every hour of everyday, i'm not exaggerating.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*When they hug me first.*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] Are you nice to everyone?
*I try.*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Yes, but not recently.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*Yes, but I'll never see him again.

* Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Yes, I'd like to show a guy that I did like him, instead of not getting together and thinking about everyday for years after.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*No.*

What do you feel weird without?
*My purse.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Brush.*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*Sister Daly's.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*8 i think*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*Funny people.*

What are you listening to?
*Fool for you anyway - Foreigner*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*I don't know, but probably break up with him.*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*I stopped when my sister complained about it.*

What is your biggest secret?
*That I still like him after 4 years.*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*Never kissed anyone period.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*Probably not.*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*My friend Anna.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes, I think I have.*

Do you have trust issues?
*No.*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*Well, I'm turning 21 next month.*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*I'd try.*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*I've never kissed anybody.
* 
Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Yes.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*Eventually, yes.

* Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Heck no.

* Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*It was just like any other day.*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*Geez, I've never kissed anybody.*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Most of the guys I've liked have been older than me.*

What did you do today?
*Go to church.*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*Well, I'd like to punch my sister's boyfriend in the face right now.*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*I bet there's someone who does.

* Do you laugh a lot?
*Yes, I even laugh at inappropriate times.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*I don't have a phone, and I doubt anybody would text me if I did.

* Could you cry right now?
*No.*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*How many times do I have to say I've never kissed anyone?*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*Maybe.*

What are you wearing right now?
*Pajamas*[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
*I can be either.*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*I hope someone does, somewhere.*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*I'm refusing to like guys right now, but there is one guy that I "don't" like.*

Do you think you're a good person?
*I try to be, I've got a long way to go though.*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*no.*

List three things near you:
*Computer, water bottle, stuffed animal*

What is your natural hair color?
*dirty blonde*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*forgive*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*Hard to say.*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Nearly all the time.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Yes.

* Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*No.*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*Never been in a relationship.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*No.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*Yes.*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Using the word beautiful, probably a year ago. Using a synonym, last week.*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No, I like them the way they are.*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*No.*

Are your nails painted?
*Yes, silver and pink on my hands, purple on my toes.*

What shoes did you wear today?
*Black heels.

* Do you find it hard to trust others?
*No.*
[/SIZE]


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Yes.*

Who did you hangout with today?
*Waffle. Deep, stimulating conversation.*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Yes.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*No.*[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
*Yes.*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*No.*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*I can't remember, so it must have been years ago.*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Yes.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*No.*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*A few days ago.*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Yes.*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*Yes.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*Can't say, but I don't see it happening in the near future.*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] Are you nice to everyone?
*No, but I try to be.*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*No.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*My brother.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Yes.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*No.*

What do you feel weird without?
*My glasses.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Comb.*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*The one in the optometrist's office.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*About nine.*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*I like a good mix of both.*

What are you listening to?
*Freeze (Part IV of 'Fear') - Rush*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*I'd confront my partner and reexamine the relationship.*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*No.*

What is your biggest secret?
*<redacted>*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*No.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*No.*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*An admissions administrator at a university.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes.*

Do you have trust issues?
*No.*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*No.*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*Yes.*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*Yes.*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Yes.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*No.*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Yes.*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*Yes.*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*At the time, no.*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes.*

What did you do today?
*Some washing, some dishes.*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*It was a long time ago.*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*Yes.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*No.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*He's someone I know from another forum. Was helping me with some work.*

Could you cry right now?
*No.*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*No.*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*No.*

What are you wearing right now?
*Dark blue boxers, jeans, a black & white polo shirt, and a heavy, long-sleeved, dark green woolen*[/SIZE]* shirt thing.*
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
*Night.*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*No.*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*No.*

Do you think you're a good person?
*More or less, yes.*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*No.*

List three things near you:
*My glasses, my iPod, and a textbook.*

What is your natural hair color?
*Dark brown.*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Forgive.*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*No.
*
Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Yes.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Yes.*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*No.*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*No.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*Yes.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*Yes.*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*I don't recall.*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No.*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Yes.*

Are your nails painted?
*No.*

What shoes did you wear today?
*Boots. Wolverine, I think.*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*No.*[/SIZE]


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Yes

Who did you hangout with today?
Nobody

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Yeah

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Hell yeah[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
Yes

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
No

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
8 days ago

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Somewhat

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
My boyfriend

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
oh, probably a few days ago

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Yes

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
My boyfriend

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
In 5 days
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
No

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Yes

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
My parents, I guess

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Not really. Surely there were things I could have done better, but I have no desire to experience them again.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Maybe, I'm an only child

What do you feel weird without?
um... sleep

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
My boyfriend's parents'

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
like, 10, but not without waking up in between

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Serious

What are you listening to?
My fan blowing

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Um... cry

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
No

What is your biggest secret?
I dunno, I've got a few

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
No

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
No

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
My mom

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
I think so

Do you have trust issues?
Probably

Expecting something to change in the next month?
No
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
I dunno

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
Yes

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Yeah

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
No

Would you ever get a tattoo?
No

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
Yes, actually

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
No

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yes

What did you do today?
Stayed in my room

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
Not sure, but not that long ago

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Probably

Do you laugh a lot?
Not really

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
Boyfriend

Could you cry right now?
Well I could if I wanted to, but I don't

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
No

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
Yes

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
If I am, I'll go back to sleep

What are you wearing right now?
Nerdy t-shirt and sweatpants[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
Night

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
Yes

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Yes

Do you think you're a good person?
Yes

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
Well, they said they <3 me

List three things near you:
Bed, fan, clock

What is your natural hair color?
Brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Forget

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
Maybe

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Yes

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Yes

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
No

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
No

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Yeah

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yes

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
I dunno, not that long ago

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
No

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Yes

Are your nails painted?
Not at the moment

What shoes did you wear today?
None

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Yes
[/SIZE]


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
yes

Who did you hangout with today?
coworkers and family

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
story of my life.

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
yes[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
yes

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
No, it wouldn't look good on me.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
I don't remember.

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
I HATE receiving compliments; I just can't accept them. I feel like the person is lying or just feels bad for me.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
yes

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
May

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
2008

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
no

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
today
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
Are you nice to everyone?
no

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
yes

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
nobody

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Sure, but I can't think of anything right now.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
No, and I'm grateful that they didn't.

What do you feel weird without?
good food

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
comb

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
my best friend's

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
6 1/2

Do you like funny people or serious people?
both, leaning towards serious though

What are you listening to?
nothing

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
dump the person cheating on me

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
no

What is your biggest secret?
none of your business

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
no

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
NEVER. I hate those types of people.

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
mom

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
yes

Do you have trust issues?
yes

Expecting something to change in the next month?
maybe[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
depends on the situation, but probably not

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
no

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Yes, I am living proof.

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
yes

Would you ever get a tattoo?
I'm really indecisive, so probably not.

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
eh it was just another day

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
no

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yes

What did you do today?
went to work, went shopping, spent time with family

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
today

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
I don't care.

Do you laugh a lot?
yes

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
best friends

Could you cry right now?
no

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
no

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
no

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
no

What are you wearing right now?
black work clothes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
night

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
LOL NEVER

Do you have feelings for anyone?
no

Do you think you're a good person?
yes

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
yes

List three things near you:
cell phone, headband, clothespin

What is your natural hair color?
dark brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
I think both are equally difficult.

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
never

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
yes

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
yes

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
yes

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
no

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
yes

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
yes

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
today...i hate compliments...

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
no

Do you know anyone that drinks?
yes

Are your nails painted?
toenails

What shoes did you wear today?
sneakers

Do you find it hard to trust others?
extremely[/SIZE]


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
yes

Who did you hangout with today?
no one

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
most of the time

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
yes[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
yes

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
I have and would do it again.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
I don't remember.

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Yes my immediate reaction is to become suspicious and wonder what the person wants from me. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
yes

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Now

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Now

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
no

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Saturday
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
Are you nice to everyone?
no

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
yes

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
no one

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Learn to be more confident, assertive and be more of a ***** to people who cross me.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
No

What do you feel weird without?
Routine and structure.

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
My parents

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
9

Do you like funny people or serious people?
both

What are you listening to?
Tribute to Karen Carpenter on youtube.

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
dump the person cheating on me

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
no

What is your biggest secret?
I have a fetish no one knows about.

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
no

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
NEVER. I hate those types of people.

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
mum

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
yes

Do you have trust issues?
yes

Expecting something to change in the next month?
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]yes
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
not any more - I used to give people second chances but I've learnt from experience this is usually a waste of time.

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
yes

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Yes

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
yes

Would you ever get a tattoo?
I'm really indecisive, so probably not.

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
eh it was just another day

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
no

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yes

What did you do today?
Did paid and voluntary work.

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
today

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Plenty

Do you laugh a lot?
yes

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
friends

Could you cry right now?
no

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
no

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
no

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
no

What are you wearing right now?
[/SIZE]green t-shirt, black leggings and trainers.

[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
night

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
No

Do you have feelings for anyone?
no

Do you think you're a good person?
yes

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
no

List three things near you:
handbag, shopping bag and mobile phone.

What is your natural hair color?
dark brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
I think both are equally difficult.

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
never

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
yes

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
yes

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
yes

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
no

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
yes

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
yes

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
I can't remember!

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
no

Do you know anyone that drinks?
yes

Are your nails painted?
no

What shoes did you wear today?
trainers

Do you find it hard to trust others?
extremely[/SIZE]


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Yes.

Who did you hangout with today?
Friends and Family.

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Yep.

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Yes.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
Yes.

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Never.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Today!

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Yeah, that's when I actually receive them.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
Yes.

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Yesterday.

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Can you recall something that's happening right now?

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
Yep.

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Tomorrow. Maybe.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
Haha, no.

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Yeah.

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
An old friend.

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Moving to France.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Nope.

What do you feel weird without?
Food.

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Brush.

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
I can't remember?

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
4.

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Funnyyyy.

What are you listening to?
Chopin.

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Feel hurt, yell, maybe hit. I dunno.

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
I would if I had a car.

What is your biggest secret?
I wonder why it's called a secret.

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
Nope.

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
Nope. Maybe. Nah..

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
My amigo.

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Yep.

Do you have trust issues?
Yep.

Expecting something to change in the next month?
Get a ****ing job! Thats what!
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
I'm still friends with someone who hurt me badly.

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
No.

Do you believe exes can be friends?
I guess, depends.

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
Yep.

Would you ever get a tattoo?
Planning on it.

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
No.

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
No.

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yeah

What did you do today?
4 hour exam, made a cheescake.

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
Today!

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
They're just too afraid to face me.

Do you laugh a lot?
I can't help it.

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
BFFLs :boogie

Could you cry right now?
No.

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
Aw ye.

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
No.

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
Hopefullynot.

What are you wearing right now?
PJ's[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
Night.

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
No idea.

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Yep.

Do you think you're a good person?
Sometimes.

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
Yep.

List three things near you:
Mp3, nail varnish, whiteboard.

What is your natural hair color?
Brown.

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Forgive.

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
I don't know, maybe?

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Alot.

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Yes.

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
Yep.

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
Not yet!

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
For once, yeah!

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Who doesn't?

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
Today, but mothers don't count.

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
No.

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Yep.

Are your nails painted?
Blue.

What shoes did you wear today?
Converses.

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Yep.[/SIZE]


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*N/A*
Who did you hangout with today?
*No one. Stayed at home.*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Yes, I feel like I am not good to other people's standards or society's standards in general.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*All the time.*

Do you think two people can last forever?
*Only if they're committed to take the relationship seriously.*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*No, wouldn't suit my skin color anyway.*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*Never.*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*No, they actually make my day.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*My little brother. I can't live without him.*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Now.*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Way back in my freshman and sophomore year in high school. No one else has caught my attention now*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*Yes.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*I do not know. It probably won't be until a while.*

Are you nice to everyone?
*Yes, I try to. I wish I was not too nice because some people do not deserve it.*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Never.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*No one. I fix things alone.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*No, I am ready for my future.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*Only my mom. My dad..not so much.*

What do you feel weird without?
*My Ipod Touch.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Both.*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*No other because the only sofa I have access too is the one at my house.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*5 or 6*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*Both.*

What are you listening to?
*Just my TV.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*I'll be sad, but I know that I will have no choice but to move on.*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*No way.*

What is your biggest secret?
*Shhh *

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*No.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*No, I'll pass.*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*Some computer technicians.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes.*

Do you have trust issues?
*Yes.*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*I'll be 19, and that's it.*

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*Not friends..probably more of an acquaintance now.*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*No.*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*It depends.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*Definitely. Karma is a bítch.*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Of course.*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*It was okay.*

Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*N/A*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes, I prefer older guys anyway.*

What did you do today?
*I just had to go to a doctor's appointment today*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*Whenever I have to deal with jerks or people who believe who have that "holier than thou" attitude.*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*Don't know, don't care.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*Yes.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*We are going through similar problems.*

Could you cry right now?
*Sort of*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No, I live in fancy neighborhood, but country town*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*N/A*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*No.*

What are you wearing right now?
*My pajamas.*

Are you a morning or a night person?
*Night.*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*I doubt it.*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*No, I've fallen for people way too easily too and always end up getting used. So fúck that.*

Do you think you're a good person?
*Yes I try to be,regardless of the abundant amount of self-centered people in today's society.*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*Just my family.*

List three things near you:
*Laptop, Remote, Chair.*

What is your natural hair color?
*Dark brown*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Forgive.*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*No. Why stay with a person just to satisfy only his/her feelings? I have feelings too.*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Many times.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Yes.*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*Yes, and it sucks. But, I have to move on eventually.*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*No.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*Not 100%.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*All the time. People have their own problems and wouldn't care anyway.*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*A few days ago.*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*My lips are already full enough.*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Yes.*

Are your nails painted?
*No.*

What shoes did you wear today?
*Flip Flops*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Yes*​


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Yes*

Who did you hangout with today?
*Friend who took me to mcdonalds*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*All the time lol*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*Oh yea lol*[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
*It takes a lot of work but its possible :yes*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*:no*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*Never have :sigh*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Alittle bit, I dont mind them but Im soo bad at recieving...never know what to say*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*There are people I like talking to :boogie*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*A few hours ago*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Oh yea lol*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*Seems like thats the case all the time :roll lol*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*Its gonna be awhile....*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] Are you nice to everyone?
*I try to be as nice as I can *

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Yep*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*My friend Kelsey*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Yes.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*I would say so lol*

What do you feel weird without?
*My laptop *

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Dont really brush my hair...prolly should though lol*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*Cant remember*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*About 6*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*I like a good mix of both.*

What are you listening to?
*Silence*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*Have a ncie longgggg talk lol*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*I never really drive :/*

What is your biggest secret?
*Sorry sas lol*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*No.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*No.*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*My friend josh*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes.*

Do you have trust issues?
*Oh yea*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*No.*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*I have :/*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*No*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Yes.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*Yea somewhat*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*No*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*Somewhat *

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*no*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yep*

What did you do today?
*Yardwork, house cleaning, being lazy*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*Havent really wanted to lol*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*Yes.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*Too much*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*Ugh i would rather not say lol*

Could you cry right now?
*No.*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*No.*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*No.*

What are you wearing right now?
*Polo shirt and shorts*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
*Meh...either is fine*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*Maybe*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*Thats a possibility lol*

Do you think you're a good person?
*I try to be the best I can be *

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*No.*

List three things near you:
*Laptop, cellphone, ipod*

What is your natural hair color?
*Red*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Forgive*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*No.
*
Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Yes.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Yes.*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*Yea.*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*No.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*Somewhat*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*Yep*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Dont know*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No.*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Yes.*

Are your nails painted?
*No.*

What shoes did you wear today?*
Vans
* 
Do you find it hard to trust others?
Mhm
[/SIZE]


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
indeed

Who did you hangout with today?
no one, yet

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
all too often

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
unfortunately yes

Do you think two people can last forever?
of course, but in this generation I think it's becoming a rarity

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
definitely not

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
yesterday

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
it depends on the compliment

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
yes, my boyfriend. I can never stay mad at him with that face.

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
September-December 2010

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
that would be now

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
yes

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
in a few hours 

Are you nice to everyone?
if I want to be. I'm civil but I won't go out of my way to be nice.

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
a few times, when I had some.

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
I have let go of the past

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
yeah, having the opportunity to go to Italy, and this time do it right 

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
absolutely

What do you feel weird without?
cigarettes

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
comb always

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
the one at my boyfriend's apartment

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
7 hours

Do you like funny people or serious people?
a mix of both

What are you listening to?
nothing at the moment

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
I would be pretty pissed

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
sometimes!

What is your biggest secret?
I don't really have one, but probably THIS.

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
no, I'm intrigued

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
I have

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
my sister last night

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
it happens

Do you have trust issues?
I would say so

Expecting something to change in the next month?
meh, for the better I hope

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
I have but now I wouldn't

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
yes

Do you believe exes can be friends?
NO.

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
somewhat, but not really the spiritual aspect of it

Would you ever get a tattoo?
I have some, and I want to get one more.

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
not really 

Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
several

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
always, never younger

What did you do today?
woke up and had a kashi bar, about to have a smoke then shower

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
often

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
lots

Do you laugh a lot?
I've been laughing more

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
boyfriend

Could you cry right now?
nah

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
no, not at all

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
I would think so

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
no

What are you wearing right now?
garments

Are you a morning or a night person?
night 4 life

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
yes they do

Do you have feelings for anyone?
yes I do

Do you think you're a good person?
I think I'm a mediocre person

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
yes

List three things near you:
computer, pillow, blanket

What is your natural hair color?
brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
forgive

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
no, but maybe because I didn't want to break my own. If that makes sense.

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
hasn't everyone

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
yes

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
maybe in high school

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
not those exact words, but a variation on that

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
yes, I'm okay.

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
most of the time because I don't feel like dealing with explaining myself

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
a few days ago

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
not interested 

Do you know anyone that drinks?
yes...

Are your nails painted?
yes

What shoes did you wear today?
none

Do you find it hard to trust others?
I will never completely trust anyone


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Never been kissed.

Who did you hangout with today?
I'm just waking up... But I assume I'll be hanging out with no one/my dogs.

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Yes.

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Yes.


Do you think two people can last forever?
Yeah, for sure.

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Nooooooo.

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
I guess a few days ago.

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Yes, very.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
Yeah :]

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Ummm... I'm not sure. 

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Yes I can! 

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
Of course 

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
I'll probably hug my mom today sometime.


Are you nice to everyone?
I try to be.

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Yes.

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
Uhh. I guess a friend of mine. Idk though.

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Yessss.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Nah.

What do you feel weird without?
IPod or cell phone. If I can't find them I freak out inside. There are very private things on them.

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
Hmm. Not a clue.

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
About 9.

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Someone in the middle. Fernious!

What are you listening to?
The leaves blowing in the wind - nature

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Be very sad, maybe break up with him, but I don't know.

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
I don't consider it obnoxiously >_>

What is your biggest secret?
I have a boyfriend... 

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
Never been kissed!

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
Nope.

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
A dude who was asking to talk to my dad. 

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
I don't think so.

Do you have trust issues?
Not really.

Expecting something to change in the next month?
Maybe.


Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
I was. We're not great friends anymore though. 

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
Never been kissed, dammit!

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Ummm. Yeah, it's possible.

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
Sometimes.

Would you ever get a tattoo?
Yeah!

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
Oh yes. It was the best day i've had in a long time.

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
._. see above to other kissing questions.

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yes 

What did you do today?
So far just lied in bed and posted here more than I should. 

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
A couple weeks ago. 

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Yes. I didn't do anything to them, they just don't like me because I'm a loser. 

Do you laugh a lot?
If I'm in a humorous situation, yes.

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
Sister.

Could you cry right now?
No 

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
No, I live in a good place. Not the best in town, but still nice.

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
Fjsindbdjsn

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow?
Maybe for a few minutes to feed my puppy...

What are you wearing right now?
Pajamas.

Are you a morning or a night person?
Night, big time.

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
Yes. 

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Yes!

Do you think you're a good person?
Yes I do.

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
Yeah :]

List three things near you:
iPod, blanket, wall.

What is your natural hair color?
Lightish brown.

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Forget.

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
Yeah

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Not often.

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Yes.

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
I don't know. Sort of, maybe. Well no. Nope.

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
No. well yes. But not because he was breaking up with me. Just because he was apologizing for being a jerk.

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
Yeah, I'm okay.

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
All the time.

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
Yesterday o_o

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
Nah, they're big enough.

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Yeah

Are your nails painted?
Yes! They rarely are, but atm yes 

What shoes did you wear today?
Non so far. I'll probably wear flip flops again though.

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Somewhat. I'm too trusting of people online, but not trusting of people irl. Weird.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

*Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
never kissed anyone

Who did you hangout with today?
family

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
yep

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
yes

Do you think two people can last forever?
yes I do. I don't quite no why, I've seen witnessed relationships crumble, maybe I'm naive, but I still believe two people can make it.

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
nah, maybe blonde highlights, but not complete blonde

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
this afternoon

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
not uncomfortable, maybe a bit shy

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
maybe...never really thought about it

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
I am right now

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
recently

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
yeah

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
at church on Sunday

Are you nice to everyone?
yeah, I guess

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
yes

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
no one really

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
not really...what's done is done.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
no

What do you feel weird without?
my phone close by

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
both

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
errm family members...public...at church

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
about 8

Do you like funny people or serious people?
both. I like serious people, but not people who take themselves
 too seriously

What are you listening to?
Adele Adele Adele

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
cry lol

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
obnoxiously? no

What is your biggest secret?
_____________________________________________

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
nope

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
nah

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
my my mother

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
yesss

Do you have trust issues?
I don't know, never realy got close enough to anyone to have to deal with trust issues...I suppose that means I may have trust issues...eh...I dunno

Expecting something to change in the next month?
hope so

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
yeah, would take time though

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
____________

Do you believe exes can be friends?
yes

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
I believe we reap what we sow

Would you ever get a tattoo?
maybe

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
it was ok

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
_______________

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yeah

What did you do today?
went on a trip

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
can't remember

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
yeah

Do you laugh a lot?
sometimes

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
my mother

Could you cry right now?
not really

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
errm...I don't know if it's officially "ghetto", but ghetto stuff happens here!

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
________________________

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
doubt it

What are you wearing right now?
black top and jeans

Are you a morning or a night person?
night

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
doubt it

Do you have feelings for anyone?
not really

Do you think you're a good person?
There's no such thing

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
yes

List three things near you:
book, hand bag, phone

What is your natural hair color?
brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
forgive

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
idk

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
most def

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
yup

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
idk

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
no

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
no

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
all the time

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
There's a few people who always say this when we greet

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
nope, I already have full lips 

Do you know anyone that drinks?
yeah

Are your nails painted?
yeah

What shoes did you wear today?
flat pumps

Do you find it hard to trust others?
not really*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay distraction!

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Yes.

Who did you hangout with today?
Me

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Oh yeah

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
not really


Do you think two people can last forever?
we'll see....

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
One time I thought about it but thought I would just get high lights instead. I would probably look too weird blonde.


When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Last May

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
I don't mind it.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
Person? Not really Cat? yes

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
right now

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
yes ugh. Horrible

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
Sort of

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Who knows


Are you nice to everyone?
yes

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
yes

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
Maybe one person but like I said I'm not gonna forgive them. I just wish they haven't done that or I would want it fixed.

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Oh yes! I would like to pass high school, stayed with that job, who knows what I would be doing.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Yes

What do you feel weird without?
clothes, my purse if I go anywhere

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
I have no idea..

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
I don't keep count.

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Funny with serious. Mix them in

What are you listening to?
a fan

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Get really emotional and angry and would probably go through another depression

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
no

What is your biggest secret?
I'm not telling

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
yeah

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
No, that would be annoying.

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
cvs lol

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
yes

Do you have trust issues?
very

Expecting something to change in the next month?
Month? I hope soo

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
No

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
By a couple of months

Do you believe exes can be friends?
I wish

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
maybe in a way

Would you ever get a tattoo?
no

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
It was alright. 

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
no

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yes

What did you do today?
Nada. 

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
Hmmm, maybe a couple of weeks ago

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
I hope not

Do you laugh a lot?
In certain situations

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
well I texted first but that awesome girl Kels

Could you cry right now?
Maybe..but I don't wanna

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
no

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
no

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
I was up before 7 this morning...probably the same tomorrow

What are you wearing right now?
Jeans and shirt


Are you a morning or a night person?
night sometimes

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
i dunno

Do you have feelings for anyone?
No

Do you think you're a good person?
Yes

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
No

List three things near you:
Water, pen, headphones

What is your natural hair color?
dirty blonde

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
I guess forgive...

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
i dunno

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
all the time

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
yes

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
in a way

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
yea

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
No

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
oh yeah

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
ummmm i dunno

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
No

Do you know anyone that drinks?
of course

Are your nails painted?
no

What shoes did you wear today?
flip flops

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Yes very


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Never kissed anyone*

Who did you hangout with today?
*My family*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Yes*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*Yes*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
*Yes, if they're made for each other.. yes, i'm a hopeless romantic*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*Erm.. i don't think so*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*In 5th grade i think

* Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Yes*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*Not really*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Recently*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Yeah.. wish i could forget it*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*Yup*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*I have no idea*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
*I try to be*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Yes*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*My crush but he doesn't really deserve it*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Yeah.. but i can't because of my SA*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*Nope*

What do you feel weird without?
*My phone*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*With a brush*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*Erm.. I dunno?*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*8*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*I prefer funny people but i don't mind serious people*

What are you listening to?
*Fade by Staind*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*Dump the b*stard*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*Nope*

What is your biggest secret?
*I don't really have secrets*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*Never kissed anyone*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*No, they'd get on my nerves*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*My mum*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes*

Do you have trust issues?
*Yes*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*Nope*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*I don't think so*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*I'm leaving this blank*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Maybe.. but they can't be good friends*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*I do.. i hope i'm not wrong*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Maybe*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*Not really*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*-*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes*

What did you do today?
*Nothing*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*Feel like that everyday at school*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*Yes*

Do you laugh a lot?
*at home yes*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*We're ex best friends*

Could you cry right now?
*Probably*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*I live in the countryside*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*-
* 
Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow?
*Nope*

What are you wearing right now?
*Pjs*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
*A night person*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*I don't think so*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*I wish i didn't*

Do you think you're a good person?
*Yes, overall i'm a pretty good person*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*No*

List three things near you:
*Cup of coffee, my phone, pillow*

What is your natural hair color?
*Brown*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Neither of them are easy for me*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*Maybe.. *

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Yes*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*I suppose so*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*Yes*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*Yes >.<*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*Nah*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*Yeah

* When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Online - yesterday, in real life - only by my mum and i'm not sure that counts*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*Yes*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Yes*

Are your nails painted?
*Yes*

What shoes did you wear today?
*Just slippers i wear around the house*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Yes, i often get let down*
[/SIZE]


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Nope.*

Who did you hangout with today?
*No one.*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Yes.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
[/SIZE]*No.*
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
*Well yeah, there's proof.*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*Doubt it, lol.*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*2 and a half months ago.*
*
*Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Not really. Sometimes.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*Not really.*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Right now.*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Yes.*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*Yes.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*I have no idea.*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Are you nice to everyone?
*I try to be.*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Yes.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*Myself.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Yes.*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*Nope.*

What do you feel weird without?
*My computer.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Comb, lately.*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*Dads, I think.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*Not sure.*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*Both in one.*

What are you listening to?
*Liszt.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*98% chance i'd dump them.*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*Nope.*

What is your biggest secret?
*I don't really have secrets.*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*Nope.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*The confidence can be sexy, but IDK, it wouldn't last, anyway.*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*Andrea.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes.*

Do you have trust issues?
*Not really.*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
[/SIZE]*Hopefully.*
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*Yeah.*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*Nope.*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Yes.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*I guess so.*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Maybe.*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*Not really.*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*No.*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes.*

What did you do today?
*Nothing.*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*Not sure.*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*Apparently.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*Yeah.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*We're friends.*

Could you cry right now?
*Probably.*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*Haha, no.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*Nope.
*
Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow?
*Maybe.*

What are you wearing right now?
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]*Basketball shorts, t-shirt.*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
*A night person*.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*Yes.*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*Yes.*

Do you think you're a good person?
*I think so.*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*Yes.*

List three things near you:
*My fan. My pillow. My diary.*

What is your natural hair color?
*Dark brown.*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Forgive, easily.*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*Probably.*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Yes.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*I suppose so.*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*Well I thought so at the time, but I know better now.*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*Oh yes.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*Nope.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*Yes.

*When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Online, yesterday. IRL....I can't remember.*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*Yes.*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*In the 21st century? Really?*

Are your nails painted?
*Nope.*

What shoes did you wear today?
*I didn't.*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Not really.*[/SIZE]


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Yes.*

Who did you hangout with today?
*Myself.*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*No.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*No.*

Do you think two people can last forever?
*Eternal life doesn't exist, so no.*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*Yes.*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*Don't remember.*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Rarely.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*Most of my family.*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Around a year ago, that period came to an end, fortunately. Lasted several years.*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*No.*

Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?
*Yes, but not in a romantic way.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*Probably later today.*

Are you nice to everyone?
*No. It depends on who they are. I wouldn't say I go out of my way to be mean to them, though.*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Yes.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*Myself?*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Yes.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*No.*

What do you feel weird without?
*Don't know? Vague question.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*I don't brush my hair.*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*My brother's.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*4.*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*A combination of both, if they're also nice people.*

What are you listening to?
*Terra Solaris by Darkest Hour.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*Break up with them?*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*I don't consider my singing obnoxious.*

What is your biggest secret?
*Wouldn't you like to know?*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*No, don't know if I'd want to either.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*Date? No. Sleep with? Possibly.*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*One of the people in my project group.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*No. If I get mad, I get aggressive.*

Do you have trust issues?
*Wouldn't call them issues; it's just good reasoning, but yes.*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*Yes. There's going to be a huge change in my life next week.*

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*No.*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*No.*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*It's not impossible.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*Eh. I believe in few sayings. This isn't one of them. It can be, but isn't always true.*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*No.*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*Not really, but nothing bad happened, so I can't complain.*

Does the last person you kissed have a tattoo?
*No.*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes.*

What did you do today?
*Almost nothing.*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*Monday, 3 weeks ago. I still want to punch them now, though.*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*More than likely.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*It depends on my mood.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*Great.*

Could you cry right now?
*No thanks.*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*Not at all; one of the best neighborhoods in my town.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
*No.*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*It's a very likely possibility.*

What are you wearing right now?
*A band t-shirt and sweatpants.*

Are you a morning or a night person?
*What makes one a morning or night person? I'd say night, since I have a bad sleeping pattern.*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*No.*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*I don't have any romantic feelings for someone else, no.*

Do you think you're a good person?
*I'm not bad.*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*No.*

List three things near you:
*Speakers, computer, iPod.*

What is your natural hair color?
*Dark brown.*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Both are hard. Forget? No. Forgive? Depends how big the misdeed is.*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*Possibly, but probably not.*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*A few times.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Yes.*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*No.*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*No.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*Yeah.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*I used to.*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Beautiful? Don't remember. Handsome? A few weeks ago? I don't know.*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No, they're already relatively sizable.*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Drinks as in, is an alcoholic? No.*

Are your nails painted?
*Waiting for AnnaM to come do them! :b*

What shoes did you wear today?
*None, just slippers.*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Yes.*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Yes.*

Who did you hangout with today?
*The cat.*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Yes.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*Yes.*

Do you think two people can last forever?
*Doubtful. Something always manages to come between people.*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*No.*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*Don't remember.*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Kinda.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*My mother.*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Earlier today.*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Not really... when I first started dating my boyfriend I guess.*

Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?
*Boyfriend.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*Probably when my boyfriend yells for me...*

Are you nice to everyone?
*No. I'm indifferent to most.*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*What friends?*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*Boyfriend.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Yes.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*Pretty much.*

What do you feel weird without?
*My phone.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Brush.*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*My mothers.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*14/15.*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*Funny.*

What are you listening to?
*Nothing.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*Kill both of them =_=*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*Don't have a car. Hah!*

What is your biggest secret?
*Nahhh! *sticks tongue out**

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*Nope.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*Not especially. Sounds like my sister. Wouldn't want to date her either <.<*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*My boyfriend's mother.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes.*

Do you have trust issues?
*Yes.*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*Nope.*

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*Not unless they make it up to me, in a big big way.*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*Yes. By three months xD*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Possibly.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*Maybe?*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Yes.*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*Not really.*

Does the last person you kissed have a tattoo?
*No.*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes. By three months, again xD*

What did you do today?
*Watched anime, browsed online, played on my PSP...*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*Yesterday.*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*Possibly. Heh.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*Kinda xP either due to nervousness or amusement.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*Alright, I suppose. She likes me well enough at least XD I hope...*

Could you cry right now?
*Give me a biig reason and I would. Maybe if a certain someone woke up...*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
*Extremely.*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*Maybe, need to look at the appointment card again xD*

What are you wearing right now?
*A purple poloneck and leggings.*

Are you a morning or a night person?
*These days I wake up quite early, so I'd say morning person at the moment.*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*Yes.*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*Maybe. If he lets me feel something other than rage every once in a while...*

Do you think you're a good person?
*Not especially.*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*Yes. Dunno if he meant it though.*

List three things near you:
*Tobacco, PSP and Pokemon cards.*

What is your natural hair color?
*Dark brown.*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Forget. Generally. Forgiveness comes hard to me too though...*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*I guess. Hasn't stopped me before though.*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*All the time.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Yes.*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*No.*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*No.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*No.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*All the time.*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*....I don't know. Being called ugly and fat on the other hand...*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No.*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*My mother, father, boyfriend and me xD*

Are your nails painted?
*No.

* What shoes did you wear today?
*Just indoorsy shoes really x__x*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Yes.*


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*No*.

Who did you hangout with today?
*A random from a class, only for a few minutes*.

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Know I'm not.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week? 
*Yes.*

Do you think two people can last forever? 
*Never seems to happen. Guess its possible though*.

Would you ever dye your hair blonde? 
*Only to bleach it for another colour*. 

When was the last time you held hands with someone? 
*In high school one day. Friends knew it made me uncomfortable, having a laugh*.

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Extrememly*.

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*One*.

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Now*.

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot? 
*'Liked alot'? Years*. 

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*Technically yes. As implied, no.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*No idea.*

Are you nice to everyone?
*Everyone I actually speak to*.

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Bed, couch, carpet.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*Not so much broken as just dead*. *All my friends.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*All of it?*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*No.*

What do you feel weird without? 
*Depends on the context.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Whatevers at hand*.

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*Um IKEA's.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*10ish.*

Do you like funny people or serious people?ve
*'Funny' to me or eryone else?*

What are you listening to?
*Loose Ceiling fan. Very noisy. Just waiting for it to fall on my head.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*Don't know.*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*Don't sing.*

What is your biggest secret?
*My best kept one. *

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*No*.

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*No*.

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*Sibling*.

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes*.

Do you have trust issues?
*Yes*.

Expecting something to change in the next month? 
*Hoping*. 

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly? 
*Would be hard*.

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*Yes*.

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Possible, but unlikely.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*Come on.* 

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*If I could ever decide what to get!*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*There have been better ones..*

Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*Not that I know of.*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes*.

What did you do today?
*Uni, walked dog, watched Misfits, had Nandos.*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*Not sure.*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you? 
**Mentally listing the names of everyone I know/have met.* *:sigh

Do you laugh a lot?
*No*. 

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*Work*.

Could you cry right now?
*Sure it could be arranged*.

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*Yep*.

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*Pfft wouldn't notice/recognize me*.

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*Maybe briefly.*

What are you wearing right now?
*Penguin pajamas.*

Are you a morning or a night person?
*Night*.

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*No*.

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*Sort of. Not really*.

Do you think you're a good person?
*No! But then who is?*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*Not to me.*

List three things near you:
*Laptop, sheepskin, cushion*.

What is your natural hair color?
*Brown*.

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Forgive. I can't forget*.

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
Do*n't know, never been there*.

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Often*.

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Yes. In language at least*.

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*Not "most," but yeah always*.

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*Lol no.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*Yes at this very moment*.

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*Prefer the term 'fine.'*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Few weeks ago.*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*The top one definately. *

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Yes*.

Are your nails painted?
*No*.

What shoes did you wear today?
*Old high tops*.

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*More than hard*.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
what person lol

Who did you hangout with today?
dad lol

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
yeah

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
not really.

Do you think two people can last forever?
yes :]

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
yes !

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
my dad held my hand when we were crossing the road like on saturday cuz it's a really ghetto place haha 

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
sometimes

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
my ******

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
now, but that's cuz i have no social life

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
now.

Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?
jacob

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
idk whenever

Are you nice to everyone?
always

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
yeah

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
i don't give a crap anymore.

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
maybe i should have played hard to get with him..

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
not really

What do you feel weird without?
idk

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
no idea. i never go anywhere besides home, work, and other public places.

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
idk

Do you like funny people or serious people?
funny

What are you listening to?
one touch - lcd soundsystem

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
i'd be less mad if he were open to me that he had sex with another girl. i'd be very mad if he did cuz he could be doing other things i don't know about and that's very dangerous.

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
sometimes

What is your biggest secret?
i dont think i even have one

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
no

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
not date because i'm a dating type of person, but certainly i would have sex with them.

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
dad

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
plenty of times

Do you have trust issues?
sometimes, not really though. 

Expecting something to change in the next month?
hopefully my adhd will be a little better

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
i guess so because i always try to see good in others

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
..

Do you believe exes can be friends?
yes

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
yes

Would you ever get a tattoo?
i want to :]

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
meh

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
..

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
yes

What did you do today?
eat hotdogs with eggs. im gonna probably watch married with children soon

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
yesterday. my english teacher is such a tool.

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
who can not like me? i'm awesome.

Do you laugh a lot?
yes.

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
i've known him since i was five cuz he's a family friend. he's like a brother to me and he's my brother on facebook haha.

Could you cry right now?
no reason to

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
LOL NO.

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
..

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
no

What are you wearing right now?
pajamas


Are you a morning or a night person?
night

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
nah.

Do you have feelings for anyone?
yes. 

Do you think you're a good person?
yes.

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
parents lol

List three things near you:
chair, lamp, pink highlighter

What is your natural hair color?
chestnut

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
forgive. it's impossible for me to forget cuz i have a very photographic memory

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
no. i'm too nice to ever hurt anyone though.

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
often

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
yes.

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
it happens

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
no

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
yeah

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
all the time

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
today

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
NO WAY. big lips would look weird on me.

Do you know anyone that drinks?
yeah

Are your nails painted?
no. i should paint them though.

What shoes did you wear today?
only slippers since ive been home all day

Do you find it hard to trust others?
yes and no


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
No, thankfully, I was very drunk and I barely remeber him 

Who did you hangout with today?
My family

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
All the time

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Yea  my mum did today


Do you think two people can last forever?
Yea definitely

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Have done it before, it looked alright but was hard to keep up

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
Umm... no idea

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Yea its pretty bad

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
No I wish there was

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Now

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Yea, it was very painful

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
No

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
Probably family at my cousins birthday party next month

Are you nice to everyone?
Pretty much

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
Many times

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
The first guy I was in love with, kinda

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
My whole life

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Not really

What do you feel weird without?
I dunno

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
One of my friends

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
About 9

Do you like funny people or serious people?
A bit of both but more funny

What are you listening to?
Pearl Jam - Just breath

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Probably be really angry and upset and dump him straight away

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
Sometimes

What is your biggest secret?
Well it wouldnt be a secret if I told you :b

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
Nope

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
Probably not

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
My friend, right now

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Many, many times

Do you have trust issues?
Yea, slightly

Expecting something to change in the next month?
Not really

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
I was for a long time, I plan on never doing that again

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
I think so

Do you believe exes can be friends?
I think so

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
Not always

Would you ever get a tattoo?
Yea I want one but I cant decide where to get it done

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
Pretty boring

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
No idea

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yeah, not a lot older though

What did you do today?
Went to look for a job, went shopping, boring as usual

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
When I got into an argument with an ex friend last year

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
Yup

Do you laugh a lot?
Occasionally

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
Friend

Could you cry right now?
Yes definitely

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
No

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
Dont think they would have a clue who I was

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
Doubt it

What are you wearing right now?
Jeans and a t-shirt

Are you a morning or a night person?
Night

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
Nope

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Not right now

Do you think you're a good person?
Yea I think so

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
Not to me lol

List three things near you:
iPod, keys, pillow

What is your natural hair color?
medium brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
Neither

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
I dont know, I hope not

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
All the time

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Yep

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
Too many times

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
Lol no

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
No

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
All the time

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
Cant remember, but it would have been my mum

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
Nah, my lips are already fairly big

Do you know anyone that drinks?
I think the question should be, do you know anyone that doesn't drinks?

Are your nails painted?
No

What shoes did you wear today?
Boots

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Very


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
[/SIZE]Never been kissed.
[SIZE=+1] 
Who did you hangout with today?
[/SIZE]My mom, if you count her bringing me back here hanging out.
[SIZE=+1] 
Ever felt like you're not good enough?
[/SIZE]Sure.
[SIZE=+1] 
Has anyone upset you in the last week?
[/SIZE]Not really.

[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
[/SIZE]I hope so. That's one of my fondest wishes.
[SIZE=+1]
Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
[/SIZE]No. I'd look weird.
[SIZE=+1] 
When was the last time you held hands with someone?
[/SIZE]My little sister, a couple of days ago, as we strolled into Wal-Mart.
[SIZE=+1] 
Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
[/SIZE]I don't get them often, but yeah.

[SIZE=+1] Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
[/SIZE]Basically any robot.

[SIZE=+1] When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
[/SIZE]The past week up to now...
[SIZE=+1] 
Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
[/SIZE]I figured two days ago that I have a thing for Starscream.
[SIZE=+1]
Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
[/SIZE]Pick a robot, any robot.
[SIZE=+1] /weirdo[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
When is the next time you'll hug someone?
[/SIZE]When I see my mom next Friday. Maybe today, though.
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
[/SIZE]I try to be polite.
[SIZE=+1] 
Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
[/SIZE]Maybe when I was between 10-12, with a female friend at a birthday sleepover.

[SIZE=+1] Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
[/SIZE]Nobody, I think.
[SIZE=+1]
Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
[/SIZE]There are times I think of that I wish I could delete words I've said. Not that I'd upset anyone, but you know, SAD.
[SIZE=+1]
Did your parents spoil you as a child?
[/SIZE]No.
[SIZE=+1] 
What do you feel weird without?
[/SIZE]My lip balm.
[SIZE=+1]
Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
[/SIZE]I comb with a comb and brush with a brush.

[SIZE=+1] Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
[/SIZE]Nobody's.
[SIZE=+1] 
How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
[/SIZE]Around five.
[SIZE=+1] 
Do you like funny people or serious people?
[/SIZE]A bit of both.
[SIZE=+1] 
What are you listening to?
[/SIZE]Dr. Phil. During commercial breaks, I've been listening to Foster the People over and over.

[SIZE=+1] What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
[/SIZE]Dump 'em.
[SIZE=+1]
Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
[/SIZE]Don't have a car, and I don't in anyone else's car.
[SIZE=+1] 
What is your biggest secret?
[/SIZE]Your face. :teeth
[SIZE=+1] 
Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
[/SIZE]Look to my first answer.
[SIZE=+1] 
Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
[/SIZE]Conceited people are annoying unless they are narcissistic in a funny way.
[SIZE=+1] 
Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
[/SIZE]My mom, I think, before I went home for Mardi Gras break.
[SIZE=+1] 
Have you ever cried from being so mad?
[/SIZE]Yep.
[SIZE=+1]
Do you have trust issues?
[/SIZE]Probably.[SIZE=+1]

Expecting something to change in the next month?
[/SIZE]I hope.[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
[/SIZE]Probably _not._
[SIZE=+1] 
Is the last person you kissed older than you?
[/SIZE]See first answer.
[SIZE=+1] 
Do you believe exes can be friends?
[/SIZE]Depends.
[SIZE=+1] 
Do you believe what goes around comes around?
[/SIZE]Maybe.
[SIZE=+1]
Would you ever get a tattoo?
[/SIZE]Don't want one.
[SIZE=+1]
Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
[/SIZE]'Twas all right.
[SIZE=+1]
does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
[/SIZE]First answer!
[SIZE=+1]
Have you ever liked someone older than you?
[/SIZE]...Define "like."
[SIZE=+1] 
What did you do today?
[/SIZE]School, after trying to sleep on the ride here (failed).
[SIZE=+1] 
When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
[/SIZE]Punching is so violent. I'd rather light their belongings on fire.
[SIZE=+1] 
Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
[/SIZE]Dunno, dun care.
[SIZE=+1] 
Do you laugh a lot?
[/SIZE]Dunno.
[SIZE=+1] 
Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
[/SIZE]Mah dad.
[SIZE=+1] 
Could you cry right now?
[/SIZE]I'm sure I could.
[SIZE=+1] 
Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
[/SIZE]I'm currently in Cajun Land.
[SIZE=+1] 
If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
[/SIZE]As a refresher, I have never been kissed.
[SIZE=+1]
Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
[/SIZE]Almost always am, so probably.
[SIZE=+1] 
What are you wearing right now?
[/SIZE]A BAZINGA shirt, jeans, fluffy slipper, a bra, and underwear.[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
[/SIZE]Dunno.
[SIZE=+1] 
Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
[/SIZE]One or two might, but the feelings aren't returned.
[SIZE=+1] 
Do you have feelings for anyone?
[/SIZE]Throw out a random robot name and see.
[SIZE=+1] 
Do you think you're a good person?
[/SIZE]I think I'm slightly twisted. Slightly.
[SIZE=+1] 
Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
[/SIZE]My parents...
[SIZE=+1] 
List three things near you:
[/SIZE]Computer, lip balm, fun size packets of M&Ms.
[SIZE=+1] 
What is your natural hair color?
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Dark brown.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] 
Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
[/SIZE]Forgive, but do not forget.
[SIZE=+1] 
Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
[/SIZE]No.
[SIZE=+1] 
Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
[/SIZE]Am I a member of SAS?
[SIZE=+1] 
Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
[/SIZE]Yeah. I'm not in love with my mom or dad.
[SIZE=+1] 
Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
[/SIZE]My parents and sisters love me. D;
[SIZE=+1] 
Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
[/SIZE]No.
[SIZE=+1] 
Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]I don't know.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1] Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
[/SIZE]Yes.

[SIZE=+1] When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
[/SIZE]My mom sometime this week.
[SIZE=+1] 
If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
[/SIZE]No.
[SIZE=+1] 
Do you know anyone that drinks?
[/SIZE]Not really.
[SIZE=+1] 
Are your nails painted?
[/SIZE]Nope.
[SIZE=+1] 
What shoes did you wear today?
[/SIZE]Tennis shoes, which I always wear.
[SIZE=+1] 
Do you find it hard to trust others?
[/SIZE]Most of the time.

Wow, that was long. 300th post, though.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Yes.*

Who did you hangout with today?
*My therapist...*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Yes.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
[/SIZE][/SIZE]*No one but myself.*
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
*Nothing lasts forever, but two people can last until one of them dies.*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*Probably not. But I might dye it red.*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*Yesterday.*
*
*Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Depends on the compliment.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*Just one.*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Right now.*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Yes.*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*No, same sex.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*Tomorrow.*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Are you nice to everyone?
*Yes, but I want to be not just nice but friendly and kind.*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*No.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*My dad.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Yes.*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*No, but they sheltered me too much.*

What do you feel weird without?
*My phone.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Neither, I sort of paw it into place with my hands.*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*Probably my boyfriend's.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*Too many, I overslept.*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*Both.*

What are you listening to?
*Massive Attack.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*Probably be very hurt, but whether I left them or not would depend on their willingness to work on the issues that led to that..*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*Yep.*

What is your biggest secret?
*Not gonna say it here but it involves the person I was when I was 14-15 years old. I have a lot of shame about those years that I'm slowly letting go of.*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*Nope.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*No way.*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*Zac.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes.*

Do you have trust issues?
*Sort of. I have a hard time trusting that people won't leave me.*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
[/SIZE]*I hope, but I'm not sure.*
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*Yes.*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*No.*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Absolutely.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*In a sense.*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Yeah.*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*Fairly well yeah.*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*No.*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes.*

What did you do today?
*Went to therapy and bought shoes.*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*A few months ago I guess.*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*For sure.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*Yeah.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*We're in a relationship.*

Could you cry right now?
*Not quite.*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*Not at all. It's basically a white suburb.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
*Probably confused.
*
Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow?
*Probably not.*

What are you wearing right now?
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]*Domo shirt, jeans, weird new shoes.*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
*night person*.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*Yes.*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*Yes.*

Do you think you're a good person?
*I am not sure.*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*Yes.*

List three things near you:
*My phone. A thermometer. A salt shaker.*

What is your natural hair color?
*Dark brown.*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Forgive. I don't forget much.*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*Probably for a while, but I couldn't do it forever.*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Both, often.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Yeah. For example, I love my mom but am not "in love" with her.*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*It's kind of happened to me.*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*Not by anyone who mattered.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*Yeah.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*Sometimes, but I'm usually honest, which leads to problems.

*When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Yesterday.*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No, they're good as they are.*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Do I know anyone who doesn't?*

Are your nails painted?
*No.*

What shoes did you wear today?
*New shoes I bought an hour ago. they're kind of strange-looking.*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Yeah.*[/SIZE]


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*no*

Who did you hangout with today?
*My family*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*All the time*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*Yeah*

Do you think two people can last forever?
*Of course. I believe in soul mates *

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*Yeah, why not :b not anytime soon though.*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*A while ago*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Yes*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*Maybe! I don't see them often enough to know.*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Err now*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Yeah :love*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*Yepperz*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*Maybe I'll hug my mom later*

Are you nice to everyone?
*Yes*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Yeah*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*I guess an old friend of mine.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Yes*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*They still do *

What do you feel weird without?
*Something covering my upper body/neck*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Brush*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*My aunt/uncle's*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*8 or 9*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*Funny, though there is a limit.*

What are you listening to?
*Nothing.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*Cry... But forgive, since I'm no better.*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*Yess*

What is your biggest secret?
*HA.*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*No*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*Never*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*My sister*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yeah*

Do you have trust issues?
*No*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*Nope*

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*I dunno*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*Yes*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Yeah, I've seen it.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*Not all the time.*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Yes, I'd like a few.*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*Sure, I guess*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*No*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes*

What did you do today?
*Nothing yet.*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*RICK SANTORUM. Watched some vids of him the other day and wanted to bust his stupid little nose.*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*Yeah, I'm sure*

Do you laugh a lot?
*When something is funny, I laugh. Not sure if it's a lot*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*ex-boyfriend...*

Could you cry right now?
*No*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*Yeah. Maybe more sad than mad though.*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*Probably*

What are you wearing right now?
*Pjs*

Are you a morning or a night person?
*Night*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*Yes*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*Yes*

Do you think you're a good person?
*Yeah*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*Yesssssss*

List three things near you:
*Blanket, phone, sock*

What is your natural hair color?
*Brown*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*Forgive*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*Yes*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Mhm*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Of course*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*No*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*No*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*Right this moment? Yeah, I'm okay.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*Yes*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Recently*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No, they're a good size*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Yes*

Are your nails painted?
*No*

What shoes did you wear today?
*I'm going to wear my pink shoes*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Not at all*


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*Yes.*

Who did you hangout with today?
*No one.*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Yes.*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*I don't think so.*

Do you think two people can last forever?
*Yes.*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*Never, lol.*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*August.*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Nope.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*Yes.*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Now...just not satisfied.*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Yes, lol.*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*Hm.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*Hopefully sometime this year, at least...*

Are you nice to everyone?
*I think so...I try to be nice.*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*Yup.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*Myself.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Of course.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*A little.*

What do you feel weird without?
*My phone.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Comb.*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*Um...my friend's.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*11, lol.*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*Both.*

What are you listening to?
*Nothing.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*I'd rage, and then cry and wonder why I was inadequate.*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*No, lol.*

What is your biggest secret?
*Not sure.*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*No.*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*Probably not.*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*My mom, this morning.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*Yes.*

Do you have trust issues?
*Kind of.*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*Yes, but nothing probably will...*

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*Yes..*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*Yes.*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*I couldn't do that, personally.*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*Yes.
*
Would you ever get a tattoo?
*Yup.*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*It was okay.*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*No.*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes.*

What did you do today?
*Chatted online.*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*I don't remember.*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*I guess.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*No.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*Someone I met online.*

Could you cry right now?
*No.*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*Yes.*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow?
*No!*

What are you wearing right now?
*Jeans and a sweatshirt.*

Are you a morning or a night person?
*Night.*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*No.*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*No.*

Do you think you're a good person?
*I guess.*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*No.*

List three things near you:
*Headphones, my phone, and my cup.*

What is your natural hair color?
*Dark brown.*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*To forgive.*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*No.*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*Yes.*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*Yeah.*

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*Yes.*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*I don't think so.*

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*No.*

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*Yes.*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*Today.*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*No.
*
Do you know anyone that drinks?
*Yes.*

Are your nails painted?
*No.*

What shoes did you wear today?
*Slippers*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*Not really.*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Yes

Who did you hangout with today?
No one

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
No dip

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
Always[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
As friends? Maybe. As married people? No

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
Maybe

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
I can't remember

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Yes, I think they're lying

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
No

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
Right now

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
Yes

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
No

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
[/SIZE]Who knows?
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
Most of the time

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
No

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
My brother maybe?

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
Yes definitely

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
Only if they can

What do you feel weird without?
Hair

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
Comb

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
My godparent's

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
2 in the afternoon, 6 at night

Do you like funny people or serious people?
Funny people

What are you listening to?
Dead Kennedys- Let's Lynch the Landlord

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
Hulk smash, or berserker rage

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
No

What is your biggest secret?
Then it wouldn't be a secret

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
Egh no

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
Maybe

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
My mom

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
Yes

Do you have trust issues?
Yes, very much

Expecting something to change in the next month?
Only a tiny bit
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
What? No...

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
No

Do you believe exes can be friends?
Tiny tiny tiny possibility

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
I sure hope so

Would you ever get a tattoo?
Yeah sure

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
No

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
No

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
Yeah

What did you do today?
Nothing

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
A couple of hours ago

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
I think a better question is "Is there anyone who does like you?"

Do you laugh a lot?
Sometimes

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
No?

Could you cry right now?
No

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
Sort of

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
I wouldn't care

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
Maybe

What are you wearing right now?
Clothes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
Night

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
Maybe there's a slight chance

Do you have feelings for anyone?
Not really

Do you think you're a good person?
Yeah for the most part

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
No? Why would they?

List three things near you:
Computer, Power Ranger action figure, phone

What is your natural hair color?
Dark brown

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
**** NO

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
Maybe, I have a heart that way

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
Yes, often

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
Yeah?

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
No, I don't care most about people

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
No

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
No

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
Yeah, because then they start to pry

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
I've been told I'm "cute" a recently

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
Um no?

Do you know anyone that drinks?
Occasionally, yes

Are your nails painted?
No

What shoes did you wear today?
Converse

Do you find it hard to trust others?
Yes very much so, you can't be too paranoid
[/SIZE]


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*nope..i never been*

Who did you hangout with today?
*nobody*
*
*Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*I feel that others are not good enough for me..same here
*
Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*bud..he has tored my soul*
Do you think two people can last forever?
*i dnt think so...all just wnat to **** n leave*
*
*Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*yep definitely*
*
*When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*my mom..last night*
*
*Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*nope...its embarrassing....a guy on phone told that m good looking n cute..i wonder!!!*
*
*Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*My Sis N bro*
*
*When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*every night...i cried last night tooo..everybody uses me..m a pebble*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*just hate every second i thought abt him...both of them are *******s...*


Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*yep...three people....*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*dnt know..but that will b my mom...*
Are you nice to everyone?
*yep very nice..thats what i pay for..i get ****s back every time*


Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*yep with my best friend....she is a gal*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*i dnt want to..he deserves a nice kick on his behind..i wnat to break his teeth..all of them*
*
*Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*dance *
*
*Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*nope..mom was very strict..i know how to behave..she has brought me very well..*
*
*What do you feel weird without?
*my best friend n self respect*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*comb*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*my aunt*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*8 
*
Do you like funny people or serious people?
*funny n mature*

What are you listening to?
*nothing yet*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*i want him to get the same way back..i know how to take revenges really well*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*yep i do....*

What is your biggest secret?
*i wnat to marry a white..i want to elope.. 
*
Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*nope..*

*
*Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*never...*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*i hate the phone.my sister
*
Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*plenty of times..i cry almost every second day*
*

*Do you have trust issues?
*very much so
*
Expecting something to change in the next month?
*yes him..i wnat him to repent*

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*i have..i love him really..i want him back*


Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*yep 3 years*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*can never b*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*the good people get **** on and the bad people have all the good luck. ****..ditto

*Would you ever get a tattoo?
*yep on my Stomach n shoulders n one on neck*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*naah*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*yeah

*Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*yeah
*
What did you do today?
*just started my day*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*just now....*
*
*Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*everyone hates me! :boogiesure..!!!
*
Do you laugh a lot?
*yes i do..*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*i want him to b my best friend..*

Could you cry right now?
*a bit inside*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*not sure..*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*yes i wnat to really..i want to kick his ****

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*naah not....*

What are you wearing right now?
*Blue jeans n a kurta...*


Are you a morning or a night person?
*night person*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*yes some have..but i dnt feel the same way*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*yep..very intense ones..*

Do you think you're a good person?
*i am the best.
*
Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*naah...*

List three things near you:
*landline phone,cell phone n pen*

What is your natural hair color?
*brown,some are light n some are red too*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*both are impossible
*
Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
*never..kick them out of my life*


Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*daily*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*obviously
*
Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*yes lately..i was feeling like dying*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
*haha..yep insulted*


Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*I don't know
*
Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*naah ..i wear a mask*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*yesterday*


If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
*eeew..i wish the shrink a bit*


Do you know anyone that drinks?
*yeah my cousin n him*

Are your nails painted?
*no..had been a month i didnt paint them
*
What shoes did you wear today?
*brown shoes..ladies shoe type*

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*yep i really do*


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*No.*

Who did you hangout with today?
*No one.*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*Yes...*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*This girl in my class kept glaring at me like she was going to kill me, that was pretty upsetting because I think she's cute...*

Do you think two people can last forever?
*No, I do not.*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*Nope.*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*I don't think I ever have...*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*Yes.*

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*Yeah...*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*Now.*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*Two years ago.*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
*No.*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*A long time ago.*

Are you nice to everyone?
*I try.*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*No.*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*The person I realized was my only friend in high school.*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*Yeah.*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
*No.*

What do you feel weird without?
*Earphones.*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*Neither.*

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*No idea.*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*6-7*

Do you like funny people or serious people?
*No.*

What are you listening to?
*News on the TV.*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*I've never been in a relationship...*

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*No.*

What is your biggest secret?
*Secret.*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*I think so... I can't remember *

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
*No.*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*I can't remember.*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*A few times.*

Do you have trust issues?
*Yes.*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*No.*

Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*Not anymore. I've learnt from my mistakes.*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*No.*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*Sure, why not?*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*No. Bad things happen to good people and good things happen to bad people.*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*No.*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*Not really.*

Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?*
I don't know, I don't think she does but we didn't get naked so *shrugs**

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*Yes, my media teacher from high school. She was a babe.*

What did you do today?
*Play Sims.*

When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*Two weeks ago.*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*Everyone hates me.*

Do you laugh a lot?
*I laugh. Not a lot.*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*Sibling.
* 
Could you cry right now?
*No...*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*No.*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
*Nope. I doubt she even remembers me.*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*Haha no...*

What are you wearing right now?
*Clothing.*

Are you a morning or a night person?
*Night person.*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*I highly doubt it.*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*Yes...*


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
*yes*

Who did you hangout with today?
*a bunch of hyper children*

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
*all the time, how do you make it stop?*

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
*yes*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
*yes*

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
*lol no*

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
*wow idk*

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
*sometimes b/c of the fact they're looking at you :um *

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
*my best friend*

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
*today*

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
*yes but didnt turn out good so i'd like to forget it*

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?*
MAX MARTINI! he's one sexy emm effer*

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
*who knows*
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] Are you nice to everyone?
*i try to be*

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
*yes*

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
*my step family, which i've been inadvertently ostracized from*

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
*not really*

Did your parents spoil you as a child?*
not really, i mean i did get what i wanted most of the time but i did have to work for it. it wasnt just given to me*

What do you feel weird without?
*my obsession with snakes*

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
*well if im brushing my hair =brush, combing it =comb

* Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
*friend's*

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
*maybe 5*

Do you like funny people or serious people?*
funny people!*

What are you listening to?
*johnny cash -hurt*

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
*realistically: be sad/heartbroken, then pissed/angry, then indifferent. unrealistic: kings of leon -joes head *

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
*haha all the time
* 
What is your biggest secret?
*feeling like i'll never be good enough*

Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
*no*

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?*
hello no, major turn off*

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
*brother*

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
*yes*

Do you have trust issues?
*yes*

Expecting something to change in the next month?
*not really, but since it's my birthday i guess it's being a year older*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
*no*

Is the last person you kissed older than you?
*yes*

Do you believe exes can be friends?
*yes, depends on the person*

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
*yes*

Would you ever get a tattoo?
*yes, hopefully this year*

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
*yes*

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
*yes*

Have you ever liked someone older than you?
*yes*

What did you do today?
*had to go to the store for my mom, then i babysat, & for the last 6hrs or so i've been switching btwn hw and the internet
* 
When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
*today, haha kddng maybe thursday*

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
*im sure there is but whatever*

Do you laugh a lot?
*not really but at work yes*

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
*brother*

Could you cry right now?
*dont think i have any tears left*

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
*lol well there's no burglaries and i dont hear gunshots throughout the night so i guess that's a good thing*

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad?
*possibly but idk*

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
*yes*

What are you wearing right now?
*PJ's!*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
*definitely a morning person*

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
*that would be hard to fathom*

Do you have feelings for anyone?
*no, not really*

Do you think you're a good person?
*maybe not all the time but i try to be*

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
*yes*

List three things near you:
*water bottle, phone, computer*

What is your natural hair color?
*black*

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
*forgive obviously, no matter how hard you want to forget certain things your brain always seems to have an uncanny memory of every last detail. oh but when you're trying to rmbr that song you heard yesterday >fail.*

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?*
possibly but if i really felt unhappy w/ them, then no*

Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
*all the time*

Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
*definitely, being in love w/ someone is way more intimate

* Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
*yes*

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?*
no but i've said it *

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
*momentarily *

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
*all the time, including myself*

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
*the other day at work by a guy that just wont take a hint*

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?*
no, smaller perhaps*

Do you know anyone that drinks?
*haha yes*

Are your nails painted?
*no*

What shoes did you wear today?
*my raccoon slippers *

Do you find it hard to trust others?
*yes*[/SIZE]


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

*Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room? *Nope.

*Who did you hangout with today?*
Me, myself and I.

*Ever felt like you're not good enough?*
For life in general? Yes. I feel quite useless. I can't even help others with their problems, let alone fix my own...

*Has anyone upset you in the last week?*
Yes.

[SIZE=+1]*Do you think two people can last forever?*
Yes, though I'd say it's a rarity.

*Would you ever dye your hair blonde?*
I think dark colors are the only way to go with my hair as it stands. Maybe I'll change my mind one day.

*When was the last time you held hands with someone?*
It's probably been a decade... I wish I was exaggerating.

*Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?*
Depends on what it's about, but usually yes. I'm far too modest, even when I KNOW I did a good job.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
*Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?*
Yes. Too bad I don't have the chance to see her again. I think that's for the best, though.

*When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?*
Right now. And now. And now... Oh, and also now.
*
Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?*
I'd go as far as to say loved. About a two years ago. I still do, too bad she doesn't feel the same. I'm not content with being like a brother. I always wanted to be like a lover to you. 
*
Anyone of the opposite sex been on your mind lately?*
Every night.

*When is the next time you'll hug someone?*
Probably not for years to come. :|
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
*Are you nice to everyone?*
At first, unless they display true ignorance or hatred for no apparent reason. If they surprise me with hostility, they blow their chance.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?*
Once with a childhood friend. We both used sleeping bags. Why does it matter? Odd question to be honest.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
*Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?*
The person from 2 years ago that I mentioned in a previous question. I want nothing more in the world to have things go back to the way they were with her. To cast aside all the damn drama and just go back to loving eachother unconditionally. (Yeah... Right.)

*Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?*
Highschool. I'm an utter failure when it comes to school, but you coast through everything other than highschool without even trying these days anyway. I know that from experience and I really wish I didn't. If I hadn't developed these lazy habits back then I wouldn't be in this mess.

*Did your parents spoil you as a child?*
In a way. Not with money, but I and my brother have been getting away with stuff I KNOW we shouldn't be getting away with at all for years. My parents went soft on us halfway through the process of raising us.

*What do you feel weird without?*
My music. I'm nothing and I can do nothing without it. 
*
Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?*
I don't bother styling it at all these days. You'd be lucky to get me to take a shower every single morning these days. My bedhead can be fixed without a comb in the first place. If forced to pick? Comb.

*Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?*
My aunt/uncle's.

*How many hours of sleep did you get last night?*
About 9.

*Do you like funny people or serious people?*
I'd prefer to bounce between the two. Two much of either kind of person can really get on my nerves unless the funny guy never ceases to make me laugh whenever he speaks, which is pretty damn rare.

*What are you listening to?*
Soundgarden.

*What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?*
Blow up on my lover and leave them. Probably cut off all contact. I can tell you that I'd never take that well...

*Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?*
No. Maybe if I ever get my own. I know I'll at least blare my music if I do.

*What is your biggest secret?*
It's not like it's anything terribly huge and no one here could possibly know me. Even if they do... I really don't care at this point. The idea of anal sex with women and spanking gets me going like nothing else.

*Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?*
Nope.

*Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?*
Nope.

*Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?*
Dad. I think? It's been a while.

*Have you ever cried from being so mad?*
A handful of times.

*Do you have trust issues?*
Yes. If a love interest has friends of the opposite sex that they hang around often it drives me insane.

*Expecting something to change in the next month?*
[/SIZE]No. I don't think I'm ever going to change the way this month has gone. The only thing that may change is I can distract myself for a few weeks with a game I'm excited for in March. Then i'll remember how pathetic I really am after I finish every possible thing in the game and come back to this depressed state.

[SIZE=+1]*Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?*
Only her... She can use me all she wants. If I hadn't caused her pain, I would have let her walk all over me for the rest of my life. If only I could have you. :|

*Is the last person you kissed older than you?*
Nope.

*Do you believe exes can be friends?*
I wouldn't know. Probably not, though.
*
Do you believe what goes around comes around?*
I'd like to believe in karma, but it just doesn't seem like people ever get what they deserve.

*Would you ever get a tattoo?*
Yes.

*Did you enjoy your day yesterday?*
Nope. Depressed all day.

*Does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?*
Nope.

*Have you ever liked someone older than you?*
Yet again, "her".

*What did you do today?*
Went for a walk into the city, played games to distract myself from my situation and mindlessly lurked on SAS. Like any other day.

*When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?*
Today. I don't even know the kid's name, but damn did he get to me...

*Is there anyone who doesn't like you?*
Yes. Most of them without a reason. I hate them equally after what they've done to me.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
*Do you laugh a lot?*
No. I do try to make people laugh, though.

*Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?*
Former friend reopening wounds that he had no business touching. :| Just leave me the hell alone already.

*Could you cry right now?*
No, even though I want almost nothing more right this second. I haven't been able to cry for a good 6 months or so.

*Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?*
Technically. The highlands are pretty tame compared to downtown, but Renton is still considered to be pretty "ghetto".

*If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad*
Nope.

*Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow*
No way in hell. Maybe 11AM if I force myself out of bed.

*What are you wearing right now?*
Nothing. :b I kid. T-shirt and shorts.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]*Are you a morning or a night person?*
Night owl for life.

*Do you think anyone has feelings for you?*
There's no way. Who could possibly have feelings for me?

*Do you have feelings for anyone?*
I still love "her".

*Do you think you're a good person?*
Yes. I'm not religious, but I have morals and am always kind to those that return the favor. I love helping others even if it doesn't benefit me. I'm no saint, but I do my fair share of good things.

*Has anyone said I love you in the last week?*
Parents. Oh boy... :sigh

*List three things near you:*
Thermos, empty plate, cell phone.

*What is your natural hair color?*
Dark Brown.

*Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?*
Forgive.
*
Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?*
Probably. I don't have the heart to break someone else's heart. 
*
Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?*
Very often lately, yes.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
*Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?*
Not that I can see.

*Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?*
Nope.

*Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?*
Nope. That's very cliche. I'm glad I haven't been told so.

*Can you honestly say you're okay right now?*
I'm still alive. At least I can say that.

*Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?*
Every day.

*When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?*
Been told I have beautiful eyes. Never been directly called beautiful. I wouldn't mind if I was told so. My masculinity isn't easily swayed.

*If you could make your lips bigger, would you?*
Hell no. I think they're too big already, but I refuse to have surgery for somethin so stupid. It'd only make it worse.

*Do you know anyone that drinks?*
Yes.

*Are your nails painted?*
Nope.

*What shoes did you wear today?*
Sneakers that I should probably replace soon.

*Do you find it hard to trust others?*
Yes.

That took a lot longer than I thought it would...

[/SIZE]


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]feeling anxious so im going to do this
Think to the last person you kissed, have you ever been in their room?
Unfortunately.

Who did you hangout with today?
Eve<3

Ever felt like you're not good enough?
Yea I do right now.

Has anyone upset you in the last week?
It wasn't their fault.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Do you think two people can last forever?
Yes, if they are both committed to making it work and can talk things out.

Would you ever dye your hair blonde?
I did before lol

When was the last time you held hands with someone?
idk

Does it make you uncomfortable when you receive a compliment?
Nope

Is there one person you look at and automatically smile?
My girlfriend<3

When was the last time you were unhappy with your life?
maybe 3 hours ago, I'm still nervous about what tomorrow will bring :|

Can you recall the last time you liked someone a lot?
yes

Anyone of the opposite s.ex been on your mind lately?
always

When is the next time you'll hug someone?
when I fly to england to meet my dream girl
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] 
Are you nice to everyone?
no

Have you ever slept in the same bed as your friends?
yes

Who is someone you wish you could fix things with?
I hope I already fixed them and she's as sure as I am<3

Is there anything in your past that you'd like to try again?
yes, but we can only grow from our mistakes. The key isn't to never make a mistake, it's to take something from them and become a better person.

Did your parents spoil you as a child?
no

What do you feel weird without?
my ipod

Do you brush your hair with a comb or a brush?
dry with a towel never brush

Whose sofa did you sit on last besides yours?
erics

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?
0
Do you like funny people or serious people?
funny but can be serious

What are you listening to?
Zombies are the new Black - The wonder years
yea this is a good cd no matter what you say :b yea im talking to you

What would you do if you found out you had been cheated on?
I'd be really upset.

Do you sing obnoxiously in the car?
sometimes
What is your biggest secret?
I am way more vulnerable than you could ever imagine.
Have you ever kissed anyone with a tounge ring?
no

Would you ever date someone who was gorgeous but they had a conceited attitude?
nope

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?
eric

Have you ever cried from being so mad?
yes

Do you have trust issues?
yes

Expecting something to change in the next month?
yes big changes for the better[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Could you ever be friends with someone who hurt you badly?
yes, I could forgive if the person was truly sorry.
Is the last person you kissed older than you?
no

Do you believe exes can be friends?
no

Do you believe what goes around comes around?
yes
Would you ever get a tattoo?
nope, I know she likes them but it isn't my thing.

Did you enjoy your day yesterday?
worst day of my life

does the last person you kiss have a tattoo?
no
Have you ever liked someone older than you?
no

What did you do today?
talked to my baby and skated for a little bit.
When was the last time you wanted to punch someone in their face?
does myself count?

Is there anyone who doesn't like you?
probably most people

Do you laugh a lot?
yes

Connection between you and the last person who text messaged you?
I hate texting

Could you cry right now?
yes, I just hope she sees how great things can be.

Do you live in a "ghetto" neighborhood?
not really ghetto here, but i use to

If the last person you kissed saw you kissing someone else right now, do you think they would be mad
I wouldn't care. I'd love to kiss my girlfriend and post stickers of it on my ex gf's car lol.

Will you be up before 7AM tomorrow
Probably
What are you wearing right now?
boxers[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Are you a morning or a night person?
morning

Do you think anyone has feelings for you?
I know she loves me, she's just unsure.

Do you have feelings for anyone?
yes, more feelings than I've ever had for anyone.

Do you think you're a good person?
I wasn't. I've done ****ed up **** to the person that matter the most to me, but all i can do is show her how sorry I am by my actions.

Has anyone said i love you in the last week?
yes

List three things near you:
computer, pillow, blanket

What is your natural hair color?
black

Do you find it easier to forgive or forget?
forget

Would you ever stay with someone just because you didn't want to break their heart?
No, that's the worst thing to do to someone. 
Have you ever felt hopeless or helpless?
yes
Is there a difference between loving someone and being in love?
yes, being in love means no matter how ****ty your life is going, that one person can make you feel on top of the world. On the other, hand that person can also crush you.

Ever found out the person you care most about doesn't care about you?
I sure hope not.

Ever been told "its not you, it's me" ?
Yes, it's such a cop out.

Can you honestly say you're okay right now?
No I'm anxious as hell about tomorrow. I'm being ****ing pathetic and a loser.

Do you tell people you're okay when you're really not?
yes

When was the last time you were told you were beautiful?
maybe today?

If you could make your lips bigger, would you?
no I already have ***** lips lol
Do you know anyone that drinks?
yes

Are your nails painted?
no

What shoes did you wear today?
enties
Do you find it hard to trust others?
yes
[/SIZE]


----------

